# Zerstörung nur auf Hergig zu blöd für Szenarien?



## Modrip (28. September 2008)

Wie ich heute,eigentlich das ganze Wochenende feststellen mußte ist die Zerstörung auf Hergig nicht in der Lage, mal vernünftig in einem Szenario zu spielen.
Beispiel Phönixtor: Alle rennen nach vorne zum zergen und keiner defft die Flagge,sodaß ich da meist alleine stehe. So holt sich die Ordnung gemütlich eine Flagge nach der anderen und kassiert über 10k ep pro sieg,während wir mit 3-4k vorlieb nehmen müssen.
 Ganz selten mal gelingt es der Zerstörung mal 200/100 zu gewinnen, mehr ist nicht drin,während die Ordnung uns mehrmals mit 500/50 abzieht......es ist zum ausrasten.
Ich vermute mal einige haben noch nicht gerafft das dummes zergen bei warhammer nix bringt und das man weit über 10k ep für einen Sieg bekommen kann.....die 10k questet man in 15min nicht zusammen...

Woran liegt das? Sind alle wow allianz noobs(das is kein wow flame, ich spiel selber auf allianzseite und da ist jedes random bg so schlimm wie hier) jetzt bei Warhammer? Hab so das Gefühl.

Ist das nur auf meinem Server so?


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

Ist nicht gerade der erste Thread dieser Art. Mein Tipp: Spiel Tempel, zergen klappt immer. Und sonst, ka warum dein Server so doof ist. Ich Spiel wo anders.


----------



## Gloird (29. September 2008)

Ja ich kenn das auch in diesen Troll-Szenario.
Einer nimmt den Befriediger und kämpft lieber anstatt die Troll-Steine zu übernehmen....
und ich bin ja in der Ordnung´s-Seite. Wirklich das muss doch echt ma weh tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg 
Mama Luigi


----------



## GrafvonRotz (29. September 2008)

Erengrad deto. Die meisten Spieler in Szenarien sind zu blöd um nen Eimer Wasser wegzuschütten.

Szenariochat? Was isn das? Kann man das Essen? Absolut tote Hose da drin. Ich hab mal ne Liste mit Mourkain Tempel gemacht diese Woche:

Fazit:

23 verloren
9 gewonnen

Kurioserweise schlagen wir uns im Phönixtor besser - Das geht aber seltener auf. Ich denke das liegt daran das die Leute mit etwas Grips die von den Vollidioten überlaufenen Ork-BGs meiden.


----------



## etmundi (29. September 2008)

Für viele ist es halt das erste Spiel dieser Art.


----------



## Nudinn (29. September 2008)

auf moot gewinnt auch eher die ordnung, ich bin froh darüber, spiel ja selber ordnung hehe


----------



## Maugaran (29. September 2008)

Auf Middenlang haben wir was ich so mitbekommen habe als Zerstörung eine 60/40 winquote.. bin gut damit zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (29. September 2008)

Und auf ALLES wird Bedarf gewürfelt aber wirklich auf ALLES, stimmts?


----------



## Danny` (29. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Ist nicht gerade der erste Thread dieser Art. Mein Tipp: Spiel Tempel, zergen klappt immer. Und sonst, ka warum dein Server so doof ist. Ich Spiel wo anders.



Naja Phönixtor geht auf Hergig am schnellsten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jedenfalls wars dieses WE so.
Und ich kann auch bestetigen das die Zerstörung ca 3/4 nur am verloren war. 
Man macht die Map auf und alles steht dumm in der Mitte an der Brücke und freuen sich das se fröhlich sind.....und man steht dann auf dem Hügel bei der Ordnungsflag und wartet auf Verstärkung.
Es kommt auch keiner mal auf die Idee die Flagge an den Flanken abzufangen wenn die mal geholt wird oder wenn wir die Flagge holen mal zu Supporten. 
Aber naja,hoffe im T3 wirds besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetus (29. September 2008)

Ich glaube ich muss auf euren Servern re-rollen.


----------



## Ronma (29. September 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Wie ich heute,eigentlich das ganze Wochenende feststellen mußte ist die Zerstörung auf Hergig nicht in der Lage, mal vernünftig in einem Szenario zu spielen.
> Ist das nur auf meinem Server so?




Bei uns auf Helmgart is auf Ordnungsseite das Troll Szenario gegen die Zerstörung eine wahre Zeitverschwendung, und das zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit. Da kommste besser voran durch Open RvR oder in dem du einfach stur nur PVE questest, was ja aber nich der Sinn von WAR sein soll. Jedenfalls is das Troll Szenario Frust pur. Wir rennen da drin rum wie ne Horde gackernder Hühner, die vor Wölfen die Flucht ergreift.^^

Wie ich gestern Abend feststellen musste wird die Ordnung im ersten Szenrio im Imperium Gebiet auch immer schlechter. Dort wird auch nur noch in der Pampa zwischen 2 Flaggen rumgezergt. Also dir geht's nich alleine so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dein Bericht von Hergig is mal sehr interessant. Habe da meine Zerstörungschars schon erstellt , aber noch gar nich groß gespielt. Ich nehme das mal als eine Warnung auf und überlege grad, die Zerstörungschars auf nem anderen Server zu machen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

Das hat weder was mit der Seite, noch überhaupt mit War zu tun.
mind 70% aller MMORPG Spieler haben nunmal das taktische Verständnis einer handelsüblichen Glühbirne.


Allerdings ist es wie schon gesagt bei dem betreffenden Troll Szenario nunmal so das zergen belohnt wird. Ich habe das ja schon mehrfach kritisiert und es beweist sich auch immer wieder. Nachtfeuerpass ist auch so ein Beispiel.

Am besten funktionieren eigentlich die kleinere Szenarien (von der Fläche). Da wirst du sehen das taktische Einwürfe oder Ideen auch mal beachtet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dencarion (29. September 2008)

Na, auf Ordnungsseite auf hergig ist's nicht besser *wein*

Im Phönixtor gestern, war ich alleine an der Flagge, während der Rest in der Mitte zergt. Ein Zerstörer schleicht herum, ich beginne ihn zu beharken und schreibe im /sc "Angriff an Fahne links auf berg"
Keine Reaktion, aber der "rote"schleicht sich.
Keine Minute später, ich immernoch alleine, der rote kommt wieder.
ich wieder im /sc "Angriff auf unsere Fahne"
Keine Reaktion, ich geh hops
Ich seh beim wiederbeleben wie er die Fahne nimmt und durch die Mitte wegrennt
Beim wederbeleben
/sc "Der kommt durch die Mitte"
Ich schon auf dem Weg hinterher, der Rote rennt mittendurch und keiner kümmert sich drum *cry*
So ging's die ganze zeit - alles zergt und keiner macht die Augen auf - ausser mir war auch keiner im /sc
Nett


----------



## Masao (29. September 2008)

auf middenland is destro genau so unfähig
kein teamplay keine heiler kein dmg 

das kann ja lustig werden


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Oh ja, wie sauer war ich nach so einer Situation. Die Flagge läuft ungehindert durch den Zerg... Ich könnt da manchmal echt ausrasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber iss ja nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

Es müsste eben ein spielerischer Lerneffekt forciert werden.

Wenn die Dauerzerger sich am Ende ziemlich weit unten in der Liste der RvR Punkte wiederfinden würden, wären sie beim nächsten Mal sicher etwas aufmerksamer. Aber wenn man wegen solchen Leuten verliert und die stehen dann auch noch ganz oben bei der Fraktion, kann es da ja keinen "Aha" Effekt geben



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Bitte nicht als Flame oder Anmache auffassen, aber wo bzw. wie wird in der Steintroll Kreuzung das Zergen belohnt?
> 3/4 der Spieler zergt in der Mitte während einer völlig unbescholten die Punkte einsackt.



Gewinnen bringt natürlich IMMER mehr als verlieren, aber wenn sich die hälfte reinhängt und die andere hälfte dauerzergt, werden die zerger immer über den anderen stehen (sofern sie sich nicht zu dumm anstellen oder teilweise ohne gegner in der pampa hocken).

Gewinnst du stehen die oben, verlierst du stehen die auch oben (nach rvr punkten sortiert natürlich)

Natürlich bringt es theoretisch mehr Punkte für den Sieg zu kämpfen, aber wenn sich ein paar finden die sich für den Sieg abrackern, bekommt man als Zerger ja trotzdem die Siegpunkte.

In einigen Szenarien ist es natürlich schwierig das "mitmachen" zu belohnen, aber es würde das Problem ganz sicher mindern.


----------



## Torhall (29. September 2008)

Zerstörung ist die neue Allianz. Klingt komisch ist aber so.


----------



## LunaHexe (29. September 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Beispiel Phönixtor: Alle rennen nach vorne zum zergen und keiner ...


Phönixtor habe ich ein paar mal gespielt und ja Ordnung hat gewonnen. Das fand ich ganz Klasse weil ich habe nicht verstanden was man dabei machen muss - ich bin nur vorgelaufen habe gewunken 6x Spieler rennen auf mich zu und prügeln auf mich ein - 2x meiner Mitspieler schießen die 6 ab ... na gut vorher war ich dann auch tot ...

Aber die überzähligen machen in der Zeit irgendwas anderes was keiner versteht und massig Punkte bringt und dann war ich wieder am Leben lauf wieder vor ... winke ...

Am Ende haben wir gewonnen auch wenn ich das Konzept dieses BGs nicht verstanden habe und keine Vorstellung habe WIE die Punkte verdient werden. Waren aber auch 2 Gildengruppen auf Seite der Ordnung die schon beta gespielt haben - die kannten das Tor.

Ich bin dann aber trotzdem wieder zurück zum Chaos/Imperium BG - dort verliert die Ordnung zwar aber ich habe das Konzept verstanden mit den Trollen.

Ach ja - was ich eigentlich sagen wollte 

Spielspaß > all

Man kann auch gewinnen wenn man Unsinn macht im BG wenn der Rest einen Plan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## Nofel (29. September 2008)

17 zu 1 gestern auf Helmgard. Das Liegt daran das ich so ein Guter Spieler bin und jedes SC gewinne in das ich komme.
Natürlich mit ein Paar Leuten die sich in meinem Glanz sonnen Wollten und auch im TS mit mir waren um ein paar Weisheiten von mir zu erfahren. 

Ne Spaß bei Seite. Bei den Flaggen 500 zu 56 oder so gewonnen ich hab jede Flagge geholt stand aber ganz unten von den Rufpunkten genauso wie die 3 Leute aus meiner Gilde die Verteidigt haben und die Beiden die mich begleitet haben. Irgendwie ist das System bescheuert. Da werden die, die für den Sieg arbeite bestraft das sie nicht zergen. Nach 4 Spielen haben wir dann Tempel gespielt. 17500 Exp 1600 Ruf in 5min und es wurde auch alle 5 Min geladen. Zergen wird belohnt!!!

Ach ja sind Zerstörung.


----------



## Morlocus (29. September 2008)

An Destro alleine liegt es definitiv nicht, spiele das Phönixtor auf Carroburg und hab grob geschätzt 80 % Gewinnquote, aber man merkt schon ob Leute das erste oder zweite Mal in dem Szenario spielen. 

Und zu dem Chat kann ich nur sagen, im Zweifelsfall hab ich ihn lieber tot, als das die Leute sich gegenseitig 15 min anflamen und dabei doof in der Pampa rumstehen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ja gut, so gesehen stimmt das natürlich. Das Problem ist eben wie Du es ja schon geschrieben hast das man das mitmachen belohnt. Aber solange "die zerger" noch ganz oben stehen und auch noch am meisten EP absacken wird sich daran wahrscheinlich so schnell nix ändern, ausser man stellt sich eine schöne Stammgruppe zusammen und lässt den Rest einfach links liegen, schont übrigens die Nerven ungemein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deswegen läuft das aber in den kleinen Szenarien meist besser, da man dort relativ leicht "nah am Geschehen" ist und die Killpoints einsackt. Evtl. könnte man dem Trollbefrieder ne Variante verpassen das alle die sich im Umkreis von x Metern aufhalten zusätzlich rvr points bekommen.

Noch krasser ist der Unterschied aber beim Nachtfeuerszenario.

Optimalerweise defft ein Teil und ein Teil holt die gegnerische Flagge. Wenn du aber 3 Mal gedefft hast und den Sieg mit 500 RvR Punkten abschliesst, während die offensiven DDs die einfach immer zum Gegner rennen mit 1500, also dem 3fachen abschliessen, fragt man sich schon ob nicht mal ein anderer deffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (29. September 2008)

Donnerbalken schrieb:


> Und auf ALLES wird Bedarf gewürfelt aber wirklich auf ALLES, stimmts?



Ich gucke öfter nach, wer auf was Bedarf würfelt und jeder Asoziale, der auf etwas würfelt, was er nciht anziehn kann (und somit einem anderen u.U. was wegwürfelt, was der hätte gut brauchen können) landet bei mir auf Igno.

Da ich sonst nie jmd auf Igno setze, weiss ich immer, wer von mir ignoriert wird ist ein Ninjalooter und das letzte Pack, äussert hilfreich, denn die Welt ist klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Ronma (29. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Optimalerweise defft ein Teil und ein Teil holt die gegnerische Flagge. Wenn du aber 3 Mal gedefft hast und den Sieg mit 500 RvR Punkten abschliesst, während die offensiven DDs die einfach immer zum Gegner rennen mit 1500, also dem 3fachen abschliessen, fragt man sich schon ob nicht mal ein anderer deffen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Irgendwie bekomme ich grad einen Flashback an BG Zeiten (besonders Warsong Schlucht) in einem bösen Spiel mit 3 Buchstaben, wenn ich das so lese. Irgendwie sind so Situation momentan nix anderes als Ehre farmen, nur hier nennt sich das Rufpunkte. Naja hab noch gute 25 Level zu machen bevor ich mir ein Bild im Endgame RvR machen kann, nur einen Wunsch habe ich. Bitte lass das kein WoW 2 sein vom PVP... bitte nich...




SireS schrieb:


> Ich gucke öfter nach, wer auf was Bedarf würfelt und jeder Asoziale, der auf etwas würfelt, was er nciht anziehn kann (und somit einem anderen u.U. was wegwürfelt, was der hätte gut brauchen können) landet bei mir auf Igno.
> 
> Da ich sonst nie jmd auf Igno setze, weiss ich immer, wer von mir ignoriert wird ist ein Ninjalooter und das letzte Pack, äussert hilfreich, denn die Welt ist klein
> 
> ...



Och... da fällt mir ne lustige Gayschichte vom Samstag morgen ein. Da war so ein Spezialist wie du sie beschreibst. Auf alles Bedarf gemacht. Wir haben ihn irgendwann im Match mal gefragt warum er auf Zeug Bedraf würfelt, wenn es gar nich für die Klasse is, welche er spielt?

Die erwartungsgemäße Antwort:

"Ich brauch Gold und Items für meine Twinks! Go wayne ihr Boons!"...

Also wenn ich nen Item sehe was einer meiner anderen Chars bräuchte bin ich wenigstens so fair nur "Gier" zu klicken, falls einer Bedarf hat -,- Und warum platzt mir also nich der Hals bei sowas? Naja... am 13.11. soll ja Wrath of the Farmking rauskommen und irgendwie habe ich die Hoffnung, dass die ganzen Itemgeilen kleinen Kinder wieder dahin verschwinden werden.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Im Moment werden die Szenarien noch von der Seite gewonnen, die als erstes versteht, worum es eigentlich geht.
Phönixtor reichten zum Beispiel ich als Heiler und ein Marauder, um das Spiel zu gewinnen.
Order steht an unserer Flagge und zergt Leute vom Spawnpunkt weg, wir standen hinter dem Abgabepunkt. Obwohl uns ein WL und zwei Archmages fanden, haben sie es nicht geschafft, die Flagge zu bekommen.
Irgendwer schaffte es von uns und wir konnten abgeben.

Mit der Zeit werden wohl auch die Szenarien taktischer, aber jetzt geht es den meisten eigentlich nur ums kloppen und prügeln. Ich würde mich da nicht groß aufregen, sondern am Anfang des Szenarios in einem Satz zumindest grob das Ziel ansagen, das wirkt Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Wow, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich exakt den gleichen Thread über Hergig gepostet und mich beschwert, dass die Ordnung zu doof für T2 Szenarien ist und ständig verliert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anscheinend steckt da doch eine ganze Menge Subjektivität mit drin.

Hab mir jetzt ne Gilde gesucht und spiele nur noch Szenario-Stammgruppen, da gewinnen wir meistens und haben endlich wieder Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. September 2008)

Hmm, klingt alles irgendwie wie bei WoW. 

Allies loosen alles ausser Alterac. Allies können nur zergen. Und im Chat immer wieder das
berühmte Wort:

*"IHR"*

Ihr seid zu doof zum spielen. Ihr seid alles Kacknoobs. Ihr , ihr , ihr.

Damit stellt sich der Schreiber nach vorne und "beweist" damit, dass er völlig anders und viel 
besser ist. Wenn er könnte, würde er alleine das Schlachtfeld jedes mal gewinnen. 
Denn er hat den totalen Durchblick.

Bei WAR wird es mit Sicherheit bald genauso werden. Daher bin ich froh, dass der Kanal noch
unbenutz ist. Denn wenn er mal benutzt wird, dann doch zu 80% zum flamen.

Also, was solls. Durchhalten bis 13.11. und dann mache ich wieder mein geliebtes PVE.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (29. September 2008)

Je nachdem wie schnell sich die Gilden und die Comm insgesamt entwickeln, werden die Szenarien bald eh wieder nur von SGs beherrscht werden.
Also genießt einfach die Zeit, in der jeder noch ein bisschen rumprobieren will und die meisten keine rechte Ahnung haben, was sie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

SGs wird es nicht allzuhäufig geben, da höchstens eine Gruppe angemeldet werden kann.
Natürlich kann man zwei Gruppen möglichst gleichzeitig anmelden, was aber immer noch nicht den gleichzeitigen Beitritt garantiert.

Wie ich schon sagte reichen wenige Leute mit Absprache um Szenarien hoch zu gewinnen, gibt es eine gleichwertige, organisierte Gruppe auf der Gegenseite wird es sogar interessant.


----------



## -Janus- (29. September 2008)

Also ich Spiel Ordnung auf Hergig....da sind die Leute auch net schlauer, kommt immer drauf an wen du wo dabei hast, das kann man pauschal nie sagen wie das wird.


----------



## LunaHexe (29. September 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Also, was solls. Durchhalten bis 13.11. und dann mache ich wieder mein geliebtes PVE.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn Dir die BGs in WaRhammer nicht gefallen dann solltest Du vielleicht ein Auge auf die vielen Quest werfen. Die finde ich sehr liebevoll gemacht und bringen kaum weniger Spaß als bei der Konkurrenz.

Luna


----------



## zergerus (29. September 2008)

Spiele auch auf Hergig/Destro. Ist mir leider auch öfters aufgefallen, am Beispiel Phönixtor, dass die Ordnung gemütlich hintendrin steht, während die Zerstörung sich die Zähne ausbeisst und nur frontal versucht die Flagge zu holen, anstatt über die Flanke einzufallen ~.~ und WENN es dann doch mal geschafft ist, sind die Heiler (meistens, nicht immer) am "dmg" austeilen, anstatt den Flaggenträger zu heilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Drowne (29. September 2008)

ich finds ok so wie es is...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Irgendwer hatte in diesem Thread gesagt, die Zerstörung sei die neue Allianz und das stimmt. Viele, vieeele² Spieler und lange Wartezeiten, darum wenig Absprache, wenig Erfahrung im Szenario, keine Gelegenheit, den ganzen Tag lang immer wieder reinzurennen und sich darauf einzuspielen. 

Auf der anderen Seite die Ordnung, viel weniger Spieler, wenig bis überhaupt keine Szenario-Wartezeiten und darum kommt da rasch eine gewisse Routine auf. Wir sind die neue Horde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> SGs wird es nicht allzuhäufig geben, da höchstens eine Gruppe angemeldet werden kann.
> Natürlich kann man zwei Gruppen möglichst gleichzeitig anmelden, was aber immer noch nicht den gleichzeitigen Beitritt garantiert.



Ah ok, daran dachte ich gar nicht. Das bringt wenigstens einen gewissen Zufallsfaktor mit sich.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

bmwspeed schrieb:


> Zerstörung ist die neue Allianz. Klingt komisch ist aber so.


qft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliaas (29. September 2008)

Naja, das liegt weder daran auf welcher Seite man spielt oder auf welchem Server.
Sondern daran das die Mischung der Char-Klassen recht unterschiedlich ist.

Mir fällt immer wieder auf das auf Ordnungsseite viele den Eisenbrecher spielen und
aber auch sehr viele die Heiler-Klassen.
Auf der Seite von Chaos mangelt es grad an Heiler und auch Scharzorks sind nicht
im Übermaße im Spiel.

Die Mischung Eisenbrecher und Heiler ist einfach oft tötlich für die Chaos Seite.


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte in diesem Thread gesagt, die Zerstörung sei die neue Allianz und das stimmt. Viele, vieeele² Spieler und lange Wartezeiten, darum wenig Absprache, wenig Erfahrung im Szenario, keine Gelegenheit, den ganzen Tag lang immer wieder reinzurennen und sich darauf einzuspielen.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite die Ordnung, viel weniger Spieler, wenig bis überhaupt keine Szenario-Wartezeiten und darum kommt da rasch eine gewisse Routine auf. Wir sind die neue Horde.
> 
> ...





Wie sollte es auch anders sein? Bei WoW waren die Allianz die guten mit den coolen gnomen und heißen Nachtelfen....in WAR gibt es keine wirklich guten(religiös fanatische Ordnungsfreaks sind jetzt nicht wirklich etwas was bei deutschen Jungendlichen derzeit hoch im Kurs steht. Damit hätte man vielleicht 1930 Punkten können...) und Chaos hat die cooleren Chars. Es sind also ganz genau die gleichen spieler, die sich jetzt bei Chaos einfinden, die damals Allianz gewählt haben...und zwar aus genau den gleichen Gründen.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. September 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Beispiel Phönixtor: Alle rennen nach vorne zum zergen und keiner defft die Flagge,sodaß ich da meist alleine stehe.



In dem Szenario sind die Zerstörungsspieler sowieso ziemlich witzig. Entweder bleiben alle 12 Leute bei der eigenen Flagge oder sie zergen sinnlos in der Mitte oder vorne, wobei sie nichtmal die Flagge aufnehmen.

Die Ordnungsseite ist aber auch nicht mit Weisheit gesegnet in den Szenarios, das kann ich dir schriftlich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Yup. Bei uns sind aber vor allem sie Sigmarpriester unterwegs und das tonnenweise. Bin als Swordmaster nicht selten der einzige Tank im Spiel, was in Stonetroll Crossing von Vorteil sein kann, wenn ich rechtzeitig an den Befriediger komme. Eine ganze Eskorte schwergepanzerter Heiler hat durchaus ihre Vorteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gelegentlich treffen wir auch mal auf Szenario-Gruppen, die fast ausschließlich aus Auserkorenen und Schwarzorks bestehen und dann sind wir natürlich gelutscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

Eliaas schrieb:


> Naja, das liegt weder daran auf welcher Seite man spielt oder auf welchem Server.
> Sondern daran das die Mischung der Char-Klassen recht unterschiedlich ist.
> 
> Mir fällt immer wieder auf das auf Ordnungsseite viele den Eisenbrecher spielen und
> ...




Und daran ist Mythic schuld. Wenn man einerseits sagt das die Klassen nur als komplette Gruppe ausbalanciert...dann aber auf jeder Seite unterschiedliche Klassen unterschiedlich cool macht....fürht das nunmal dazu das auf einer seite mehr ranged dps ist während auf der anderen Seite mehr Heiler oder melees rumlaufen. Das kippt dann die balance weil halt die balance nur steht wenn alls klassen auf beiden seiten etwa gleichhäufig vertreten sind.


----------



## Scythe86 (29. September 2008)

Auf meinem Server sieht's für die Zerstörung auch nicht viel besser aus, was ich sogar als Ordnungsspieler nur teilweise begrüßen kann...Wenn es als todsichere Taktik gilt, dass man 1-2 Spieler mit Stufe 20-21 mit der Aufgabe betraut die Zerstörung durch's Szenario zu kiten, während der Rest die Schlachtfeldziele erfüllt, dann ist es echt langsam öde. Diese Kite-"Taktik" (Ein Witz so was Taktik zu schimpfen) zieht rund 75% der Zerstörungs-Spieler vom Schlachtfeldziel weg...ein paar mal die Leertaste anhauen, freches emote und in die entgegengesetzte Richtung laufen. Ein bisschen anspruchsvoller dürft's gern sein, um zu gewinnen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wie sollte es auch anders sein? Bei WoW waren die Allianz die guten mit den coolen gnomen und heißen Nachtelfen....in WAR gibt es keine wirklich guten(religiös fanatische Ordnungsfreaks sind jetzt nicht wirklich etwas was bei deutschen Jungendlichen derzeit hoch im Kurs steht. Damit hätte man vielleicht 1930 Punkten können...) und Chaos hat die cooleren Chars. Es sind also ganz genau die gleichen spieler, die sich jetzt bei Chaos einfinden, die damals Allianz gewählt haben...und zwar aus genau den gleichen Gründen.



Absolut. Die Hordis haben die trostlosen Startgebiete und gehen alle etwas gebückt und sehen doof aus, darum war die Allianz viel attraktiver.
Bei WAR ist es nicht ganz so extrem, aber die wirklich coolen Klassen sind bei der Zerstörung. Ich gestehe dem Hexenjäger einen gewissen Coolness-Faktor zu, aber Hochelfen mit Dödelhelmen sind halt nicht so lustig wie halbnackte Dunkelelfentussies. Ich finde die Zerstörung wesentlich interessanter, bin aber bei Ordnung, weil ich keiner von den "Bösen" sein wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## divine83 (29. September 2008)

HALLO 

also wir schreiben jetzt die 3te woche WAR, ich finde war ist immernoch nicht fertig und es fehlen wäre schön, wenn einige funktionen und befehle dazu kommen bzw verbessert werden

bei war merkt man im gegensatz zu anderen spielen , wie wichtig die gruppe ist und vorallem das teamspiel ist (fokus fire , heilung, block und rezz) - deswegen ist das zergen als solches gerade zu notwendig für eine dynamische grp - ich mein 7-8mann ist eigentlich weit weg vom zergen, aber man muss sich auf den anderen verlassen können! und hier scheitert die sache, weil heiler schaden machen müssen, tanks ssich mit gleichgesinnten kloppen, karten funktion und szenario ziele oft ausser acht gelassen werden für ein schönes geplänkel 

meine erfahrungen :
 mehr als die hälfte aller spieler antwortet nicht aufs flüstern
 bg chat ist zu 85% tot ohne mich zu 95% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 es gibt kein zusammenhalt in dieser community bzw verwechseln mmo(rpg) mit nem egoshooter
 es rubbeln sich einfach zu viele einen für skilloses szenarien rumsterben , während organisierte spieler  
 klugerweise ins open pvp gehen ohne derartige versager und weils dort mehr ruf/xp gibt

ich kriege in 15mins bg t3 + 2 q für damm (imp t3) - wenns gut läuft 22-25k und wenns schlecht läuft 10-15k xp, aber das kriege nur ich! die meisten haben bis zu 15k weniger als ich - ergo kriegt die gesamte grp im pq mehr xp bzw im open rvr mehr ruf für ihre zeit als im szenario , was eigentlich als abwechslung gedacht war , aber stattdessen für viele das rvr komplett ersetzt, weil sie einfach noch keinen plan haben vom spiel und vom leben , denn 95% reagieren aggressiv, wenn man sie bittet zu heilen/rezzen/flagge zu deffen/flagge zu tragen/............

würde sagen noch ein oder zwei monate,dann haben gilden sich bissl stärker etabliert und werden hoffentlich ihre leute erziehen und aufklären Oo - hoffe ich zumindest , ansonsten werden gildenlose spieler ohne die infrastruktur einer gilde untergehen , weil nur die gruppe gewinnen kann


helmgart 
ordnung
ceturnhel 


p.s. suchen noch member für unsere wachsende gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich möchte mich auf diesem wege auch entschuldigen , weil mir immer öffter eine welle von hass entgegenkommt, wenn ich versuche alles bissl zu organisieren (was zwangsläufig dazu, dass man befehle erteilt und leuten eben vorschreibt, welche funktion einzelne zu erfüllen haben)

und noch ein kleiner denkanstoss, wenn ihr heiler kumpel habt. dann bringt ihm bei immer und jeden zu rezzen, der auf dem boden liegt - das steigert die stärke einer gruppe von 8 mann um ca 10-15% und es macht einen riesen unterschied, ob jemand erst wieder zu mir kommen muss oder schon neben mir steht!


----------



## Ronma (29. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wie sollte es auch anders sein? Bei WoW waren die Allianz die guten mit den coolen gnomen und heißen Nachtelfen....in WAR gibt es keine wirklich guten(religiös fanatische Ordnungsfreaks sind jetzt nicht wirklich etwas was bei deutschen Jungendlichen derzeit hoch im Kurs steht. Damit hätte man vielleicht 1930 Punkten können...) und Chaos hat die cooleren Chars. Es sind also ganz genau die gleichen spieler, die sich jetzt bei Chaos einfinden, die damals Allianz gewählt haben...und zwar aus genau den gleichen Gründen.




Da sagste echt was wahres hier, obwohl^^... männliche Nachtelfen sind nich gerade cool, eher schw.., ähm schwerfällig zu spielen!^^ Ich denke aber nach wie vor, das die sogenannten "Coolness Kiddies" ab 13.11. wieder zu ihrem WoW zurück gehen. Is schon irgendwie lustig immer tonnenweise Schamanen, Jünger des Khaines und Hexenkriegerinnen durch die Gegend rennen zu sehen im Szenario!^^ Das hat Style, das is Imba, das Rulort eben! ^^




Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite die Ordnung, viel weniger Spieler, wenig bis überhaupt keine Szenario-Wartezeiten und darum kommt da rasch eine gewisse Routine auf. Wir sind die neue Horde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau deswegen hab ich so gerne Horde in WoW gespielt. Und genau deswegen zocke ich jetzt so gerne auf Seiten der Ordnung und das obwohl in meiner Wohnung absolutes Chaos herrscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (29. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wie sollte es auch anders sein? Bei WoW waren die Allianz die guten mit den coolen gnomen und heißen Nachtelfen....in WAR gibt es keine wirklich guten(religiös fanatische Ordnungsfreaks sind jetzt nicht wirklich etwas was bei deutschen Jungendlichen derzeit hoch im Kurs steht. Damit hätte man vielleicht 1930 Punkten können...) und Chaos hat die cooleren Chars. Es sind also ganz genau die gleichen spieler, die sich jetzt bei Chaos einfinden, die damals Allianz gewählt haben...und zwar aus genau den gleichen Gründen.




Muhahahaha das deine Meinung aber ob es hinkommt ist was anderes!

Jeder Ork und ist er noch so häßlich läst jeden knielosen Gnom um welten hinter sich.

Ich habe Horde gespielt und bin nun Zerstörung merkst was! Einmal Böse immer Böse! (trifft auch auf alle Gildenmember von uns zu)

Beschweren kann ich mich auch nicht über die Szenarios ziemlich ausgeglichen mal ist Ordnung gut mal zerstörung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Muhahahaha das deine Meinung aber ob es hinkommt ist was anderes!
> 
> Jeder Ork und ist er noch so häßlich läst jeden knielosen Gnom um welten hinter sich.
> 
> ...



Nur das die Horde nicht wirklich böse ist in Wow, aber das hat in Wow schon seit 2 Jahren fast keiner begriffen.


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Nur das die Horde nicht wirklich böse ist in Wow, aber das hat in Wow schon seit 2 Jahren fast keiner begriffen.




Stimmt..aber die allianz sind die definitiv guten. Bei WAR sind eigentlich alle böse...mehr oder weniger. Wobei die offiziell bösen eigentlich noch sympathischer sind als die anderen weil sie wenigstens zu dem stehen was sie tun.  ;-)


----------



## Siccaria (29. September 2008)

Ich kann mich noch düster daran erinner das damals, als ich noch jeden Morgen mit einem Schulbus fahren musste, eines der häufigstens Diskussionsthemen war ob die Leute aus meinem oder dem nachbardorf nun die 'cooleren' wären. 
Das ist nun gut 20 Jahre her, aber wäre es möglich das die Diskussion 'Ordnung ist besser als Chaos' und umgekehrt einfach nur die modernere Variante dieses scheinbar zeitlosen Kinderegospiels ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Übrigen: 


Pacster schrieb:


> Und daran ist Mythic schuld. Wenn man einerseits sagt das die Klassen nur als komplette Gruppe ausbalanciert...dann aber auf jeder Seite unterschiedliche Klassen unterschiedlich cool macht....


Da seh ich das Problem das es nicht so ganz einfach ist etwas zu designen das alle cool finden, vor allem wenn der Rahmen was möglich ist durch die Lizenz vom GW Warhammer schon stark eingeschränk ist. Anders gesagt: Games Workshop hätte vermutlich einen Koller bekommen wenn Mythic in ihre Welt eine Klasse reingepfuscht hätte die da eindeutig nicht vorgegeben ist.
Ja, Elfen haben nicht nur doofe Ohren sondern auch doofe Helme, eine Sigmarspriesterin läuft nicht im knappen Bikini durch die Gegend und Zwerge haben keine pinken Gnomhaare (naja, ausser Trollslayer vielleicht... warum gibt eigentlich keine Trollslayer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) .
War im Warhammer Tabletop und RPG so, muss also in Warhammer Online auch so sein.
So oder so - die Frage was gerade den Geschmack der Masse trifft ist nicht so leicht zu beantworten im allgemeinen.

Als persönliche Ergänzung dazu: ich mag die Ordnung so wie sie designed ist schon ganz gerne.
Vielleicht sind wir nicht so 'flashy' wie die Zerstörungsseite designt, aber Stil hat die Fraktion dennoch.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Ich spiele ebenfalls Destruction, allerdings auf Helmgart...nach demselben Prinzip wie immer: Einmal böse immer böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja Brutus, wir wissen dass die Kuschelorks in WoW nicht böse waren, aber zumindest in WoW Classic waren sie ein ganzes Stück "böser" als die Allianz mit ihren Leuchtekerzen...verzeihung, Paladinen =)

Aus Erfahrungen in Scenarios kann ich euch sagen: Noobs gibt es in schöner Regelmässigkeit auf beiden Seiten. Wenn eine 6 Mann Gildentruppe von uns ausrückt, haben wir 8/10 Win...trotz Gegenwehr durch die teilweise auch organisierten Ordergilden.
Wenn wir einer reinen Randomtruppe gegenüberstehen, ist der Win de facto geschenkt...einfache Rechnung, unsere Healer stehen im Guard, deren nicht, unsere Sorces können dank Dauerheal auf Backlash pfeifen, deren BWs fliegen in die Luft.

Generell sind Scenarios mit Randoms eine Lotterie...es kann passieren dass der Leveldurchschnitt der eigenen Fraktion um 5 höher liegt als der der Gegner...da ist von vornherein klar wie die Sache ausgeht. Da eben auf Destroseite mehr Spieler vorhanden sind, ist generell der Grad der Organisation bei der Order höher, und somit trifft man auf mehr Organisierte Gruppen.

Dass eine Seite generell schlechter spielt kann ich nicht bestätigen...dagegen sprechen eindeutig die Erfolge der Destrogilden, die organisiert zocken =)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Stimmt..aber die allianz sind die definitiv guten. Bei WAR sind eigentlich alle böse...mehr oder weniger. Wobei die offiziell bösen eigentlich noch sympathischer sind als die anderen weil sie wenigstens zu dem stehen was sie tun.  ;-)



In einem Krieg, wo jeder mordend, plündernd und brandschatzend durch die Gegend zieht, fällt es mir auch manchmal schwer, Gut und Böse auseinanderzuhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die heißen zwar Ordnung und Zerstörung, aber sooo ordentlich sind Erstere auch nicht und wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, machen die gegnerische Städte mal genauso platt wie die Zerstörung und haben auch keine Skrupel, sich zu fünft auf einen wehrlosen Spieler der Zerstörung zu stürzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfgar (29. September 2008)

Also ich denke das das mit den Szenarien sich im Hi LvL kontent wieder gibt ... im mom ist es einfach die unausgeglichenheit der Chars. wenn ich da an die Ork szenarien denke haben die Ordler immer massig AE und die Zerstörung immer massig Heilung. Nur ist leider das Problem das SEHR VIELE mit der art und weise des Heilens bei WAR gar nicht zurecht kommen . Also wird einfach immer alles weg gebombt.
Kommt mir eh im allgemeinen so vor als wenn bei der Order mehr DD´s gebastelt wurden und bei der Zerstörung mehr Heal Klassen.


----------



## Siccaria (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Die heißen zwar Ordnung und Zerstörung, aber sooo ordentlich sind Erstere auch nicht und wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, machen die gegnerische Städte mal genauso platt wie die Zerstörung und haben auch keine Skrupel, sich zu fünft auf einen wehrlosen Spieler der Zerstörung zu stürzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, sie heissen aus gutem Grund Ordnung und Zerstörung anstelle von Gut und Böse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Übrigens würde meine Sigmarpriesterin antworten das es nicht eine Frage von Skrupel ist sich in überzahl auf wehrlose Gegner zu stürzen - sondern sogar eine heilige Pflicht um diesen Ungläubigen zu läutern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> In einem Krieg, wo jeder mordend, plündernd und brandschatzend durch die Gegend zieht, fällt es mir auch manchmal schwer, Gut und Böse auseinanderzuhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei War sind die Seiten ja relativ klar verteilt, an den Destros lässt sich nicht wirklich gutes finden.

Bei Wow ist das anders, Thrall ist für Frieden und böse ist maximal Silvana. (und ein paar untergruppierungen wie apotheker oder die vereinigung in og).
Dafür haben die Menschen durch Machtgier und Arroganz beinahe jedes übel der Welt produziert (oft unabsichtlich, aber trotzdem)
Orks und Tauren folgen allerdings einer Krieger Ethik bzw. einer Kriegerphilosophie und werden deshalb als "böse" angesehen obwohl ein Allianler von der Story her mit wesentlich weniger Gewissensbissen jemanden von hinten erdolchen würde als ein Ork dem Ehre in einem Kampf sehr wichtig sein sollte.

Aber wie gesagt bei War sind die Rollen wesentlich klarer verteilt.


----------



## deon172 (29. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Stimmt..aber die allianz sind die definitiv guten.



nee, nicht wirklich... auch die allianz hat bei wow ziemlich viel dreck am stecken... 

btt.

also ich finds auf hergig noch ganz human. klar zergt die destro rum. ein paar wenige ordler ( der findige leser hänge noch ein H davor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  machen's wie damals an den crossroads:
tanks vor, healer auf "anschlag" und durchbrechen...

ich muss dazusagen, dass ich den kompletten headstart zum server-testen genutzt hab. hergig gefiel mir vom "klima" am besten.
open-rvr im t1 ist spassig, die szenarien werden von den "klügeren"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gewonnen.

denke mal, dass sich das "zerg-bewusstsein" spätestens im t3 im keepfight legen wird, wenn die raffen, dass sie so nix auf die rolle bringen.
und bis dahin habe ich mit unserer 3-mann stammgruppe ( eisenbrecher, runie und maschinist) spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja... first post im forum. 4 monate stilles lesen haben ein ende ^^

ps. moin wolfheart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habt ihr gestern noch nen keep gemacht oder warum ist die gilde schon auf 6? 


gruss
deon


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Und daran ist Mythic schuld. Wenn man einerseits sagt das die Klassen nur als komplette Gruppe ausbalanciert...dann aber auf jeder Seite unterschiedliche Klassen unterschiedlich cool macht....fürht das nunmal dazu das auf einer seite mehr ranged dps ist während auf der anderen Seite mehr Heiler oder melees rumlaufen. Das kippt dann die balance weil halt die balance nur steht wenn alls klassen auf beiden seiten etwa gleichhäufig vertreten sind.



Cool ist relativ... Meine Wenigkeit würde nichtmal dann nen Heiler/Elfen* spielen wenns für den Kauf des Spiels einen Klon meines Lieblingsmodels gratis gäbe... Und so stellt jeder für sich seine Cool/Uncool Kategorien auf.

Was die Balance angeht : Mythic ist irrigerweise davon ausgegangen das man freiwillig die (Start- ) Gebiete wechselt, und damit jedes Szenario besucht.Dies tritt aber meist erst DANN ein wenn man nur mit dem eigenen Gebiet nicht mehr auskommt, und irgendwann mit 15-16 vor 19-20er Mobs steht...

Es wird sich eine Menge tun sobald man die Szenarien hinter sich lässt und alle 40 sind. 
Wenn es wie bei DAoC läuft werden im Open die Stammgruppen dominieren bis sich jemand findet der den Zergleader macht und der dann mit einer Riesenladung Lemmingen ankommt die genau das tun was sie jetzt im Sz tun : Alles angreifen was rote Schrift überm Kopf hat. Mit Glück gibts davon auf jeder Seite mindestens einen und dann prallen hunderte Lemminge jeder Seite aufeinander, Während die Stammgrupppen sich miteinander messen, und die wirklich wichtigen Ziele erledigen, wie Burgen erobern und halten.



*gilt für jede Heilklasse/gilt sowohl für Hoch- als auch Dunkelelfen


P.S.
Es ist erschreckend wie wenige Leute lesen. 

- Questtexte werden erst dann gelesen wenn man im markierten Gebiet alles umgebracht hat und die Quest immer noch nicht erledigt ist.

- Szenario Starttexte werden nie gelesen, daher weiss auch keiner was man dort machen muss.

- sämtliche offiziellen Texte lohnen das lesen kaum weil jegliche Fanseite mehr Informationen hat als das Handbuch der Standard Edition des Spiels

- der Chat wird kaum gelesen weil einem das verfluchte looten/töten/debuffen/um beute würfeln so den Chat zumüllt das man nichts mehr mitbekommt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Jaaa, haben gestern noch rasch ein Keep geholt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt - ich finde nicht, dass die Rollen bei WAR per Definition klar verteilt sind. Die sind alle böse, einer wie der Andere, die Zerstörung ist es halt just for fun und die Ordnung entschuldigt ihr Gemetzel halt mit irgendwelchem Religiösen Blabla. Wirklich ehrenwerte Ziele haben die doch alle nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Generell sind Scenarios mit Randoms eine Lotterie...es kann passieren dass der Leveldurchschnitt der eigenen Fraktion um 5 höher liegt als der der Gegner...da ist von vornherein klar wie die Sache ausgeht. Da eben auf Destroseite mehr Spieler vorhanden sind, ist generell der Grad der Organisation bei der Order höher, und somit trifft man auf mehr Organisierte Gruppen.



Es stimmt schon, da die Statsanhebung auf lvl 8, 18, 28 usw. nicht wirklich viel bringt außer etwas mehr dmg und HP. Wenn man im vornherein eine Gruppe mit hohen lvl hat, hat man schon sogut wie gewonnen wenn die Gegnerische Fraktion keine gleichhohen Leute aufbringen kann. Das ist nicht immer der Fall, aber sogut wie immer in den randomgruppen. Ist man mit Gilde unterwegs, sieht das wieder anders aus. Nimmt man als Beispiel das Greenskin vs. Dwarf t2, wer schonmal jemanden mit mount dabei hat, ist im klaren Vorteil. Elfenszenario t3, wenn Order einen White Lion dabei hat, ist man auch schonmal im riesen Vorteil.

Also im Endeffekt kann man sagen das man einfach Glück mit der Gruppe haben muss aber im lvl40er Bereich sollte das eigentlich alles aus der Welt geschaffen sein.

Also als Rat an den TE: Mehr mit den Gildenmembern unternehmen, dafür ist das Spiel auch gedacht und deiner Gilde tuts auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2008)

also ich muss sagen, dass die zerstörung auf middenland sehr frustriert sein muss.
wir haben mit der ordnugn gestern ca 95% der bg`s im tor anroc gewonnen. 2 mal hintereinander war unsere gildengrp bestehend aus schattenkrieger, erzmagier und 2 feuermages komplett nackt bis auf schmuckstücke und waffe drin. und wir haben dennoch mit 500 zu 50 oder so in der art gewonnen. in 75% der bg`s macht es auch nix aus wenn die zerstörung den stein zuerst aufnimmt. sie werden eh geklatscht. meistens treiben wir sie bis zu ihrem spawnpunkt zurück und dann geiern wir sie von da oben auch noch tot.

aber auch die ordnung verliert ja mal ab und an ein bg. aber wenn dies der fall ist dann meistens so mit 490 zu 500. sprich uns is egal ob wir mit 500 zu 50 gewinnen oder mit 490 zu 500 verlieren die exp befinden sich dennoch so bei 16-17k jede 7 min ca. 

dennoch macht es einfach mehr spass wenn die bg`s spannend bleiben bis zum schluss. da hab ich auch kein prob damit mal zu verlieren.

zu dem punkt das zerstörung neue allianz ist:

- es sind auf jeden fall mehr zerstörungsspieler als ordler
- viele kiddies treiben sich mit roxxor-namen wie fireblade, bladewing, soulztorm und so zeug rum (zumindest auf middenland trifft man solche namen häufig)
- die bg gruppen wirken bei zerstörung sehr oft unkoordiniert und überfordert
- bisher sind mur nur sehr wenig spieler auf ordnung negativ aufgefallen wie es bei zerstörung ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## Anbu (29. September 2008)

Auf Bolgasgrad ist es meinen Erfahrungen nach im T2 noch relativ ausgewogen. Bis auf Phönixtor hat Die Zerstörung gefühlte 70-75% Gewinnchance. Als ich aber, jetzt mit lvl 25 mal langsam wieder RvR machen wollte und mich für das einzig offene Scenario (Tor Anroc) angemeldet hab ist mir schonmal ne etwas lange Wartezeit aufgefallen (ok, spiele ja auch Zerstörung). Tor Anroc hat ja ansich das gleiche Zerg-Prinzip wie das T2-Zwerg/Grünhaut, nur mit dem Unterschied, das ich in Tor Anroc nach ca. 12 Matches eine 100% loose-Quote habe. Aber was soll man da machen... Zerstörung rennt mit 0-1 Heilfähigen Klasse rum ( muss ja nicht heißen, das dieser dann auch Tatsächlich heilt) und die Ordnung mit 2-3 + 6 Zwergentanks. Egal wo man hinrennt, man fliegt zielgenau in die Lava. Das einzige, das ich als WE machen kann sind diese Suizid-Aktionen, die auch meistens klappen, um wenigstens einen Stoffi hinter der Eisenwand aus Zwergentanks zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (29. September 2008)

Huss Trollkreuzung und Chaos T1 hat Zerstörung für mich auch gefühlte 60-70% Gewinnquote. Zumindest läuft es für mich immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Richtig hoch verloren haben wir nur einmal, als wir fast nur tanks und einen Heiler hatten, und Ordnung 5 Sigmariten und zwei Heiler. Mourkain Tempel ist nicht mein Ding. Aber man kriegt ja eh nur einen kleinen Teil mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Hm,

Seit meinem Wechsel auf den Server Huss und zur Ordnung kann ich da eigentlich nur positive Eindrücke wiedergeben.

 - Die meisten Szenarien laufen ziemlich ausgeglichen und von daher auch relativ spannend

 - Die nicht ausgeglichenen Szenarien laufen mal gut, mal schlecht für die Ordnung

 - Die unvermeidlichen spielerischen Totalausfälle (Sigmarpriester steht in einer 2-gegen-1-Situation, nachdem Du den Kumpel des Gegners noch geröstet hast, bei vollen HP gegen nen Auserkorenen der schon ein wenig demoliert ist, man springt dazu, bestrebt, den gegner umzuhauen, der dreht sich umund gibt einem saueres...dann zählt man die Sekunden...1,...2,...3...da, die Heilbewegung, doch nein, der Siggi leuchtet...nen Heiltrank...jetzt müsste ers doch langsam merken...4,...5,...6...Wieder eine Selbstheilung, ja sag mal.../emote blutet wirklich schlimm. Mit Heilung KÖNNTE er überleben...7...und man ist in den Staub geprügelt. Aber diese Ausfälle (die das auch in jedem BG mit beeindruckender Konsequenz durchhalten) sind so spärlich, daß zumindest ich meine gute Laune nicht verliere und ihnen in character harsche Vorwürfe machen kann

 - Bedarf wird nur sehr sehr sehr selten pauschal gewürfelt, mir ist das in Szenarien bislang auf Huss ganze zwei Mal passiert, und beide male kam nach dem whisper sinngemäß "Oh, sorry, verlesen/verklickt" und das noch nicht angelegte item wurde an jemand ders brauchen konnte abgegeben.

 - Wartezeiten? Was ist das? Im Gegenzug erkennt man auch bei randomgruppen recht häufig Struktur und mitdenken. Manchmal auch nicht, aber wer macht bitte keine Fehler? Ich zumindest relativ häufig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm - muss wohl alles am Servertyp liegen. Seit dem Wechsel: <3 Huss - sowohl meine Fraktion als auch die Zerstörung, die mich in spannenden Kämpfen, auch im open-RvR, auch mit der nötigen Dosis unfairness, bei Laune hält. Würd mir wünschen, daß es so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

> Bitte, oh Herr, schenke Warhammer online den nötigen Erfolg für eine Erweiterung. Skaven gegen Echsenmenschen in Lustria, und der Spieler live dabei im Sotektempel am Brutbecken 3A links? NEED!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will ein Kind von dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähem... aber im Ernst, da hätt' ich ja sowas von Bock drauf! Also auf die Erweiterung, nicht das Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



On topic:
Spielerische Totalausfälle gibt's auf beiden Seiten, da kann ich euch beruhigen. Zuweilen hab' ich hier und da ein paar Freudis im Szenario, die beschweren sich, dass die Ordnung zu blöd ist und geht dann afk. Jawoll, bleiben am Respawn stehen und machen nichts mehr, weil alle anderen ja zu doof sind.

Ich kann's nur immer wieder betonen, achtet auf die paar Spieler auf eurer Seite, die richtig gut im Szenario sind, freundet euch mit ihnen an und bildet Gruppen. Da sind immer noch ein paar Zufallsluschen mit dabei, aber die Chancen steigern trotzdem merklich.
Bei uns haben sich immer wieder mal hier und da richtig clevere Spieler von der Masse abgehoben und so hat sich dann ein kleiner Pool von zuverlässigen Zockern gebildet, die ihre Klasse und das Szenario kapiert haben und aus denen lassen sich immer irgendwie sechs Spieler gruppieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Da seh ich das Problem das es nicht so ganz einfach ist etwas zu designen das alle cool finden, vor allem wenn der Rahmen was möglich ist durch die Lizenz vom GW Warhammer schon stark eingeschränk ist. Anders gesagt: Games Workshop hätte vermutlich einen Koller bekommen wenn Mythic in ihre Welt eine Klasse reingepfuscht hätte die da eindeutig nicht vorgegeben ist.
> Ja, Elfen haben nicht nur doofe Ohren sondern auch doofe Helme, eine Sigmarspriesterin läuft nicht im knappen Bikini durch die Gegend und Zwerge haben keine pinken Gnomhaare (naja, ausser Trollslayer vielleicht... warum gibt eigentlich keine Trollslayer?
> 
> 
> ...




Man kann es aber besser angleichen. Dann müssen die designe rhalt doppel so lange an der Rüstung einer unbeliebten Klasse arbeiten als an der von beliebten....oder die klassen coolere Zauber(-animationen) kriegen oder sich einfach runder bewegen als die anderen. Eine andere Alternative(wenn auch die schlechtere) wäre es halt die coolen(gott..wie ich das wort hasse. Aber was anderes passt hier kaum) Klassen etwas uncooler zu machen. Viele kleine Änderungen können da helfen....Elfen müssen schließlich nicht zwangsweise schwul aussehen....da reicht schon eine gute Rüstung um das zu ändern.
Außerdem wird Mythic im Rahmen der Lizenz auch einige Freiheiten haben und die Lizenzgeber hätten sicher auch lieber ein erfolgreiches MMORPG mit einigen kleinen Unterschieden zum Table-Top, als ein WAR was floppt und wo dann auch keine cross-promotion entsteht(woran sie ja wieder verdienen).

Blizz hat das mit den unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten nicht gebalanced gekriegt und macht es sich jetzt einfacher indem sie die Klassen jetzt immer mehr angleichen...was für die Vielfalt extrem schlecht ist. 
Mythic macht es sich leider noch einfacher. Die gehen direkt hin und sagen "wir machen die Balance nur für gruppen"....führt dann dazu das sie letztliche alle Balancingprobleme auf den Spieler abwälzen können(denn in Gruppen gibt es einfach keine Möglichkeit zu kontrollieren ob es wirklich balanced ist. Da kommt dann skill, ausrüstung, level, klassenmischung, Fehler, teamspiel, Überzahl und was weiß ich noch alles rein so das sich mythic immer wieder rausreden und behaupten kann es wäre ja auf gruppen gebalanced. Das Tool möchte ich sehen mit dem sie das ausgerechnet haben....). Dadurch müssen die Klassen auch nicht gleichwertig sein....und wenn die Spieler halt nicht die richtige Klassen wählen damit beide fraktionen gleichstark sind, sind natürlich die Spieler schuld.

Für mich gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder man balanced Klassen so gut es geht auch auf 1on1(und besonders die sehr beliebten klassen gegeneinander. Denn die entscheiden den Kampf.)....oder man muss halt die Spieler irgendwie dazu "zwingen" sich gleichmäßig über die Klassen zu verteilen(und das geht halt nur durchs hintertürchen "design"). Sonst kriegt man einfach keine balance ins spiel....


----------



## Pacster (29. September 2008)

deon172 schrieb:


> nee, nicht wirklich... auch die allianz hat bei wow ziemlich viel dreck am stecken...




Natürlich. Aber letztlich steckte bei denen ja immer die motivation dahinter irgendwas zu verteidigen oder zu beschützen(jetzt mal von den leuten abgesehen, die nicht mehr wirklich zur allianz zählen...wie arthas mit frostmourne). Das einzige was man denen wirklich ankreiden kann, ist sklavenhaltung(und das eigentlich auch nur den menschen. Was an den zwergen, draenei oder Nachtelfen böse sein soll, kannst du mir sicherlich auch nicht erklären. Da gabs höchstens mal kleine gruppen von Ausgestoßenen die mist gebaut haben).


----------



## deon172 (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich kann's nur immer wieder betonen, achtet auf die paar Spieler auf eurer Seite, die richtig gut im Szenario sind, freundet euch mit ihnen an und bildet Gruppen. Da sind immer noch ein paar Zufallsluschen mit dabei, aber die Chancen steigern trotzdem merklich.
> Bei uns haben sich immer wieder mal hier und da richtig clevere Spieler von der Masse abgehoben und so hat sich dann ein kleiner Pool von zuverlässigen Zockern gebildet, die ihre Klasse und das Szenario kapiert haben und aus denen lassen sich immer irgendwie sechs Spieler gruppieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau so geschehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab gestern den ganzen abend mit 4-5 leuten zusammen t1 gespielt. die moral von der geschichte: ich bin zu denen in die gilde.
wolfheart... genau... deine/unsere gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dieses spiel ist nunmal durch und durch pro teamplay und contra egotrip.
wer sich also über mangelden erfolg ärgert, sollte sich überlegen, ob er nicht am ziel der gruppe/gilde/schlachtgruppe vorbeidenkt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Genau so hat mich die Gilde ja auch angeworben, ich hab permanent den Befriediger im Stonetroll Crossing gegeiert und die Jungs mal ein bissl rumkommandiert, dass sie mal mit auf den Berg, bzw. runter vom Berg und den Träger supporten sollen etc und irgendwann ging das und alle waren ganz scharf auf Wolfi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Zerstörung ist die neue Allianz. Klingt komisch ist aber so.


Ich könnt kotzen, wenn ich so einen Stuss lese! (siehe Signatur)

BTT:
Ich reg mich jedesmal auf's neue darüber auf, wie Leute zusammen spielen. Egal auf welchem Server ich war, Hergig/Destro, Carroburg/Bolgasgrad/Ordnung: Überall dasselbe. Man spielt nicht gemeinsam, man ist bloß zufällig zu 12 Mann gegen 12 Mann auf demselben Schlachtfeld.
Ich dachte, man könnte im T2 so langsam davon ausgehen, dass die simple Taktik "Wir achten auf unsere Heiler und batschen deren weg" so langsam in den Köpfen der Spieler drin sein sollte, aber nein! Im Gegenteil! Jeder haut seinen eigenen.
Traumbeispiel: Phönixtor.

Vor allem, weil es meist so einfach ist/wäre! Jeder Vollidiot beim Militär lernt eine einfache Regel: Frontal binden, flankierend schlagen. Hammer-Amboss Prinzip. Das funktioniert hervorragend bei Strategiespielen und Shootern und hat es auch bei DAoC getan - wieso sollte es hier nicht gehen? Wo bleibt der Stoßtrupp aus drei Mann, die flankierend die feindliche Flagge holen, während die Hauptstreitkräfte den Feind an der Brücke beschäftigen?
Wieso zur Hölle wird nie versucht, umfassend zu arbeiten?
Dazu noch was, neben der lustigen Brücke im Phönixtor, wo sich nach meinen Erfahrungen besonders Ordnungsspieler unheimlich gerne aufhalten. Oder der Hügel westlich der Baracken von Nordenwacht, Richtung Festung. Wieso zur Hölle sollte man dort stehen bleiben? Die schangeligen Repetierballisten (wenn sie denn besetzt sind) kommen hervorragend da dran. Nach Flächenschaden an der genannten Stelle in Nordenwacht wird geradezu geschrien, wenn da 10-12 Mann herumgurken.
Aber kommt die Mannschaft mal da drauf, sich schön zu verteilen, Raum zu schaffen und nicht nur dadurch alle Waffen an den Feind zu bringen, sondern auch noch die Möglichkeit schaffen, ihn von den Seiten anzugreifen - vielleicht sogar von hinten und die Heiler auszunehmen. Nein! /sc, /sh oder gar /s (mit schöner Sprechblase), man könnte es *brüllen* und es wird nicht mal probiert!
Was mich daran aufregt ist nicht, dass die Leute nicht von selbst darauf kommen. Es wird aber noch nicht einmal probiert, nicht einmal, wenn es im Chat steht und man weiß, dass ein paar zumindest ihn auch lesen (da sie antworten)... 

Wenn es wenigstens probiert würde... ich würd mich nur halb so sehr aufregen. Wenn es fehlschlagen würde, okay, ich würd mich aus dem Chat fernhalten und den Kopp zu machen. 
Wie gesagt. Ich könnte es verstehen, wenn es keine Möglichkeiten gäbe. Aber manches davon ist so offensichtlich, dass ich mich davon ins Gesicht geschlagen fühle! Aber mal ehrlich: Oft kommt es mir vor als ob noch nie jemand dort CTF oder ein stupides Strategiespiel gespielt hätte.

Nur um das zu klären: Ich bin, glaube ich, ziemlich schlecht als Melee-DD. Aber vadorri no eins, ich hab den Taktik-Scheiß gelernt und ich würde es zu gern wenigstens ausprobieren. Wer weiß, vielleicht würde es sogar funktionieren? Ich bin EINMAL über diese verdammte Phönixtor-Karte gerannt und fragte mich, wieso die offensichtlichste Taktik von keiner Seite genutzt wird. Von keiner!

GAH! Ich dreh hier noch frei!

/rant

Sorry. War irgendwie überladen. Entschuldige mich in aller Form bei denjenigen, die sich durch diesen Post angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Uiuiui, so hab ich den makkaal noch nicht gelesen.

Ich frag mich, ob es klug ist, da jetzt...ach, egal, man lebt nur einmal, also:

Such Dir - DRINGEND - wenn auf den gewählten servern die eigene Seite gespickt mit Würsten ist, daß man sich vorkommt wie in einem Fleischfachgeschäft und nicht an der Front - ein paar halbwegs kompetente und nette Leute und geh da mit Teamspeak und Kleingruppenstrategie rein. Damit kann man schon echt viel reissen.

Oder wechsel den Server. Ich hab das zweimal gemacht, ehe ich - glaube ich - den richtigen gefunden habe, und ich würds rückwirkend betrachtet wieder tun.

Btw: ich hab die anstößige Signatur, die meiner Freude Ausdruck verleihen sollte, entfernt. Beruhigt Dich das wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eceleus (29. September 2008)

Phönixtor ist in der Tat übel, wenn Du da eine Gruppe erwischt, die den Platz auf der Karte maximal ausnutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei den unteren Leveln ist die Chance derzeit halt auch sehr hoch, dass Spieler dabei sind, die das Szenario zum ersten mal spielen.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Hey Sethek,

freut mich, dass du dich von dieser virtuell-politisch verhetzenden Signatur getrennt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das macht meine Laune doch ein wenig sonniger.

Tja, eigentlich hatte ich eine recht brauchbare Gruppe - leider sind zwei der Spieler wesentlich zügiger als ich im leveln (und inzwischen auch in einer Gilde), und ein weiterer etwas langsamer.
Nach drei Serverwechseln bin ich es allerdings so langsam leid, immer wieder neu anzufangen. Mal davon abgesehen bin ich nicht sonderlich gut darin, inGame Bekanntschaften zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Phönixtor ist in der Tat übel, wenn Du da eine Gruppe erwischt, die den Platz auf der Karte maximal ausnutzt tongue.gif


Ja, das hab ich auch schon erlebt. Blaue und graue Quadrate, über die ganze Karte verteilt, die in regelmäßigen Abständen ausgelöscht werden.
"Juchei, ich bin ein vermindertes Jagdkommando!"

(fyi: Ein Jagdkommando besteht für gewöhnlich aus einer Gruppe, d.h. 6 Mann, und hat primär den Auftrag "Search and Destroy". Und "vermindert" heißt, dass die Anzahl der "Teilnehmer" verringert wurde. "And now you know." *malt einen Regenbogen mit Stern über den Bildschirm*)


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> heute kommt nur noch "l2p", "Kackboon", "Geh WoW Spielen" und anderer Dünpfiff.


Gut, das ist mir z.B. noch nicht untergekommen. Allerdings kommen meine Vorschläge bei denjenigen, die sie lesen, auch nicht sonderlich gut an.
Gestern abend hatte ich eine Situation, wo ich mit einer Erzmagierin (Erzmagier? So schwer zu erkennen bei den HE...) östlich der feindlichen Flagge stand und wir auf eine gute Gelegenheit warteten.
Ende vom Lied: Wir schafften es, wenn auch ungewollt, die Aufmerksamkeit von ca. 6 "roten" auf uns zu ziehen, bekamen, wenn auch etwas verspätet, Verstärkung von 2 Ranged-DD. Letztlich wurden wir 4 verdroschen und ich regte mich darüber auf, dass keiner die Ablenkung genutzt hatte, obwohl ich zwei- bis dreimal darauf hingewiesen hatte.
Reaktion der Erzmagierin (mit der ich da stand!!): "bitte...stfu"

Da frage ich mich: *Will* mein Team einfach nicht gewinnen?



> Mir würde wirklich das Herz aufgehen wenn mal ein bisschen Taktikgefühl reinkäme, nur ein bisschen. Ist wirklich nur noch mit Stammgrp. drin, und die Randoms ihre Suppe selbst auslöffeln lassen.



Aye, mein Reden. Vor allem, weil es das 1x1 der Taktik ist, was ich erwarte, und es wirklich alles andere als schwer ist. Das ist ein Verständnis, was man "sogar" den Rekruten beim Bund letztlich zutrauen kann - und wer eine AGA/Grundi hatte, weiß, worauf ich mit diesem Statement hinaus will.

Naja, Randoms brauchst du nur leider auch. Und die rennen gerne auch mal mit der Stammgruppe mit und machen dann deine Taktik wieder hinüber...


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> heute kommt nur noch "l2p", "Kackboon", "Geh WoW Spielen" und anderer Dünpfiff.



ich hab echt jetzt schon mitleid mit unserer community. ich habe eigentlich auch aufgehört wow zu spielen aufgrund der derart hochnäsigen, frechschnäuzigen und verzogenen community dort. und ich dachte in warhammer findest du evtl eine bessere community weil es grad kein zweites WoW ist. aber so langsam hab ich das gefühl das geschätzte 100% der verkackten wow-flamer genau hierher gewechselt sind bis der wrath of danceking kommt.
ich hoffe das ich niemals solche comments im bg oder open rvr zu lesen bekomme. und ich hoffe auch für alle andern dass solche ausartungen eher die ausnahme bleiben.

spiel momentan auf middenland ordnung und befinde mich im tier3 und dort ist mir sowas gott sei dank noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich hab echt jetzt schon mitleid mit unserer community. ich habe eigentlich auch aufgehört wow zu spielen aufgrund der derart hochnäsigen, frechschnäuzigen und verzogenen community dort. und ich dachte in warhammer findest du evtl eine bessere community weil es grad kein zweites WoW ist. aber so langsam hab ich das gefühl das geschätzte 100% der verkackten wow-flamer genau hierher gewechselt sind bis der wrath of danceking kommt.
> ich hoffe das ich niemals solche comments im bg oder open rvr zu lesen bekomme. und ich hoffe auch für alle andern dass solche ausartungen eher die ausnahme bleiben.
> 
> spiel momentan auf middenland ordnung und befinde mich im tier3 und dort ist mir sowas gott sei dank noch nicht aufgefallen



Eieiei, soviel Hass gegen WoW...

Tatsache ist, dass alles und jeder WoW spielt oder mal gespielt hat und ein großer Teil der WAR-Community besteht eben aus (Ex)WoWlern. Ich empfinde die WAR-Community als genauso unfreundlich und doof wie die von WoW. Es fällt nur nicht so auf, weil kaum einer den Chat benutzt und weil WAR noch nicht so viele Spieler hat wie WoW.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Gestern dreimal Vorgeschlagen, drei mal Win. Bloss versuch mal eine Gruppe verschreckte Hühner unter ein Dach zu bringen, früher ging das mal, heute kommt nur noch "l2p", "Kackboon", "Geh WoW Spielen" und anderer Dünpfiff.


Da liegt der Hund begraben (und nicht etwa in China).
Jeder hält sich von Haus aus schonmal für die Reinkarnation von Sun Tsu, deswegen macht auch jeder alles richtig, und wenn ein anderer das anders macht, dann macht ers eben falsch.
Muß echt am Testosteron liegen...ich beobachte das bei mir auch, daß ich Leuten pauschal jegliche Intelligenz abspreche, wenn ich dem Gewusel zuschaue. Ich reiss mich aber auch zusammen und mach, wenn sich jemand im /sc erbarmt, eine Taktik "anzuordnen", mit, auch wenn ich sie für Humbug halte. 

Bisweilen lernt man da erstaunliches, und wenns nicht funktioniert, danach ein (je nach Situation ooc oder ic) whisper an den Taktiker mit der eigenen vorsichtigen Bewertung (wirklich vorsichtig, die meisten WAR-Spieler haben halt eben doch zu viel Testosteron, wir erinnern uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Hatte da bislang überwiegend positive Erfahrungen.

Und für das Einsatzkommando in der gegnerischen Flanke/im gegnerischen Rückraum hat man ja mit Hexenkriegern und -jägern jeweils prädestinierte Spezialisten...hin im stealth, 1,2 heiler umklopfen und wegsprinten...dann bröckelt vorn die Front. Nach Wunsch kann man dann auch noch die respawnenden Heiler abkassieren auf ihrem Weg zum Zerg. (Ja, ich hab seit gestern mal erste Gehversuche mit dem Hexenjäger unternommen, Stoffi mit Schurkenschaden ohne lolstep und von der Schippe gimpen...geniales feeling)

Für solche unternehmungen ist aber Kommunikation > all. Nicht umsonst sind Kommunikationszentren und -wege ein Primärziel in Kriegen. Die Kommunikation kriegt man mit randoms aber nie und nimmer hin. leider.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfinde die WAR-Community als genauso unfreundlich und doof wie die von WoW. Es fällt nur nicht so auf, weil kaum einer den Chat benutzt und weil WAR noch nicht so viele Spieler hat wie WoW.


So sehr ich dich mag, "Drama Queen" *g*, aber dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Bisher habe ich bis auf dieses oben genannte "bitte...stfu" nichts negatives der Community inGame abbekommen. Und da stand sogar noch ein "bitte" vor, ein Privileg im Vergleich zu dem, was ich bei WoW erlebt habe. Wenn die Spieler denn antworten, sind sie meist doch recht neutral mir gegenüber. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich versuche, direkt beschwichtigend zu wirken wenn ich merke, dass die Sache eskaliert...


----------



## Caveman1979 (29. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Nur das die Horde nicht wirklich böse ist in Wow, aber das hat in Wow schon seit 2 Jahren fast keiner begriffen.




Oh sry dann schreibe ich es anders Es lebe die Sklavenbefreiung!

Geschichlich gesehn ein hin und her zwischen den lagern womit du recht hast! es gibt kein gut und böse sondern nur die tatsachen das alles was menschen machen vergeben werden kann und anders denkende oder aussehende zu sklaven heran gezogen werden können da sie eine andere Einstellung der geschichte haben ist ja wie schon mal da gewesen.


Also nennen wir sie nicht horde sondern Befreiungsarmee


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Eieiei, soviel Hass gegen WoW...
> 
> Tatsache ist, dass alles und jeder WoW spielt oder mal gespielt hat und ein großer Teil der WAR-Community besteht eben aus (Ex)WoWlern. Ich empfinde die WAR-Community als genauso unfreundlich und doof wie die von WoW. Es fällt nur nicht so auf, weil kaum einer den Chat benutzt und weil WAR noch nicht so viele Spieler hat wie WoW.



naja nicht gegen das spiel schiebe ich den hass. als ich anfing war es ca schon 6 monate draussen. hab dann auch bis burning crusade gespeilt als season2 anfing hab ich dann aufgehört. der hass galt eigentlich dem unfreundlichen umgangston der dort herrschte und dem ständigen geheule nach nerfs und den darauf widerumfolgenden "stfu boon l2p"-antworten.
ich meinte auch nicht dass 100% der wow-community gewechselt ist, sondern der anteil der community die die flamer gebildet haben, also ca die häflter der spieler (kleiner scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), alle, also zu 100%, gewechselt sind. bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es gab auch viele anständige und liebe menschen und ich bin auch froh dass ich wow gespielt habe, denn dadurch habe ich viele leute kennengelernt mit denen ich auch weiterhin kontakt habe, auch jetzt bei warhammer.

aber dennoch war und ist es wahrscheinlich immer noch so, dass der umgangston in wow mit fortlaufender zeit immer schlechter und dummer wurde


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Na ja, vermutlich spielen auch hier wieder persönliche Erfahrung und Subjektivität eine große Rolle. Ich prophezeihe tonnenweise Flames und richtig dämliches Angekotze auf beiden Seiten mit steigenden Spielerzahlen, hoffe aber auf die von dir als angenehmer empfundene Community, die sogar vor ein STFU noch ein freundliches Bitte setzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Na ja, vermutlich spielen auch hier wieder persönliche Erfahrung und Subjektivität eine große Rolle. Ich prophezeihe tonnenweise Flames und richtig dämliches Angekotze auf beiden Seiten mit steigenden Spielerzahlen, hoffe aber auf die von dir als angenehmer empfundene Community, *die sogar vor ein STFU noch ein freundliches Bitte setzt.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach der Maskulinisierung jetzt auch noch ein herzliches willkommen in den Reihen der sarkastischen Menschen, die keine Sau mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernsthaft: Ich kann makkaals Beobachtung im großen und ganzen beipflichten - ingame ist bislang der Tonfall relativ zurückhaltend. Daß das aber vermutlich an a) den scheinbar kleineren servern (da würden mich mal die Kapazitätszahlen verglichen mit "dem anderen Spiel" interessieren), b) dem unkomfortabel voreingestellten chat (so seh ich ihn zumindest) und c) an den noch steigenden Spielerzahlen liegt, halte ich für sehr plausibel...insofern schließ ich mich dem hier an und prophezeie den schleichenden Sittenverfall!

Nachdem meine erste Prophezeiung über eine Flut an gankwhinethreads auf den open-RvR-servern sich ja langsam bewahrheiten wird, dürft ihr gespannt sein, was das "zweite Buch Sethek" schlimmes für euch bereithält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nostradamus war gestern.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:
			
		

> Für solche unternehmungen ist aber Kommunikation > all. Nicht umsonst sind Kommunikationszentren und -wege ein Primärziel in Kriegen. Die Kommunikation kriegt man mit randoms aber nie und nimmer hin. leider.


Primärziel, schön gesagt. 4 Grundlagen der modernen Gefechtsführung (Bundeswehrtaktiker mögen mich erschlagen, wenn ich sie falsch rezitiere)
Feuer und Bewegung ("Keine Bewegung ohne Feuer, kein Feuer ohne Bewegung", soll heißen: Entweder gibt's Deckung wenn du rennst oder irgendjemand gewinnt oder gibt Raum auf, währen du Blei in der Heide verteilst) Kampf um und mit Sperren (dazu könnten im Spiel Hangketten, Mauern oder besagtes Gewässer im Phönixtor gehören) und, wie du schön sagst, Kampf um Informationsüberlegenheit.
Dazu gehört die Kommunikation untereinander, dazu gehören im Militär Spähtrupps und Melder (was dank Chat eigentlich einfach sein dürfte).

Im militärischen Bereich ist es tatsächlich ein Primärziel. Uns wurde im Taktikunterricht nicht nur ein Beispiel aus dem 2. Weltkrieg gegeben, als eine Wehrmachtsdivision in kürzester Zeit zerschlagen (heißt: auf 30% der Originalstärke heruntergeprügelt) wurde, bloß weil der Funk - ich glaube eine Stunde oder ähnlich lächerlich kurze Zeitspanne - nicht mehr lief.
Dazu kommt ein weiterer Begriff: "Tuchfühlung zum Feind". Dazu ist der Spähtrupp gedacht. In AoC hatte ich eine Gilde, wo das sehr schön mit den Schleichern besetzt wurde. Leider sehe ich bei WAR (noch) niemanden, der sich freiwillig irgendwo hin stellt und einfach nur Feindbewegung beobachtet und im Chat meldet.

Allerdings denke ich, dass dies im OpenRvR noch ein Tacken wichtiger wäre als im SC.

Und bezüglich eurer Prophezeihungen (wird das mit h geschrieben?): Wohl oder Übel muss ich mitmachen. Die anfängliche WoW Community war auch unheimlich nett und zuvorkommend, wie ich das auch aus DAoC kannte. Bei Nischenspielen ist das offenbar alles ein wenig angenehmer... Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es in Zukunft bei maximal einem "Bitte, halt verdammt nochmal die Schnauze" / "bitte...stfu" bleiben würde...



			
				Caveman1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nennen wir sie nicht horde sondern Befreiungsarmee


Ha! Da hab ich tatsächlich gelacht. Ich würde wetten, dass die arme Horde dann noch weniger Mitstreiter hätte...


----------



## deon172 (29. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> aber dennoch war und ist es wahrscheinlich immer noch so, dass der umgangston in wow mit fortlaufender zeit immer schlechter und dummer wurde



nicht nur der ton, sondern auch das "wir-gefühl"...

november 2006.... aegwynn de-pvp. tarrens mill. ein taure reitet über den kamm und brüllt "krieg!", ihm folgen ca. 80 leute richtung Stormwind. Der Schlachtzugsleiter sagte, was gemacht wurde, und es lief...

august 2008... selber ort, selber taure, selbes brüllen. einzige antworten: "hast du kekse?" "sorry, kara inv" oder das allseits geschätzte "waah, der is nichma s4full, der nap. l2p du nub"
nur blöd, dass über seinem kopf "kriegsfürst" steht... 

ich HOFFE doch mal, dass sowas bei war nicht passiert. zumindest nicht, was die einstellung der mitspieler zueinander angeht....


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Primärziel, schön gesagt. 4 Grundlagen der modernen Gefechtsführung (Bundeswehrtaktiker mögen mich erschlagen, wenn ich sie falsch rezitiere)
> Feuer und Bewegung ("Keine Bewegung ohne Feuer, kein Feuer ohne Bewegung", soll heißen: Entweder gibt's Deckung oder irgendjemand gewinnt oder gibt Raum auf) Kampf um und mit Sperren (dazu könnten im Spiel Hangketten, Mauern oder besagtes Gewässer im Phönixtor gehören) und, wie du schön sagst, Kampf um Informationsüberlegenheit.
> Dazu gehört die Kommunikation untereinander, dazu gehören im Militär Spähtrupps und Melder (was dank Chat eigentlich einfach sein dürfte).



Holla die Waldfee,

Vor solcherlei theoretischem Rüstzeug muss ich die Waffen strecken. Zwar sind die oben angeführten Punkte für de Vaterlandsverräter unter uns (sprich: die feigen Ersatzdienstleister) mitunder ebenso wichtig ("Frau Bratgierl braucht noch Begleitung zum einkaufen!" - Schritt 1: Bewegung mit Störfeuer (Ich hab grad blablubkennstejazutun), Schritt 2: Kampf um und mit Sperren (Keine Ahnung wer die Wagenschlüssel hat), Schritt 3: Kampf um Informationsüberlegenheit (Ausserdem kann das doch der Heiner machen, ich hab ja schon was zu tun, der noch nicht, hab ich gehört))

Und das mit dem chat - naja, tippen und laufen geht zB nicht vernünftig, weil bei jedem mausklick die chatleiste nicht mehr aktiv ist, nach _enter_ ist sie dann erstmal komplet markiert und wird schnell gelöscht...einfach sehr unhandlich, das ganze, so daß man eigentlich stehenbleiben muß um schnell tippen zu können. Diese Probleme hat man als Stammgruppe mit TS natürlich nicht.


----------



## Flector (29. September 2008)

Ich spiele auch auf Hergig und das nerft echt das Zerstörung zu blöd für die Szenarien ist


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:
			
		

> Vor solcherlei theoretischem Rüstzeug muss ich die Waffen strecken. Zwar sind die oben angeführten Punkte für de Vaterlandsverräter unter uns (sprich: die feigen Ersatzdienstleister) mitunder ebenso wichtig ("Frau Bratgierl braucht noch Begleitung zum einkaufen!" - Schritt 1: Bewegung mit Störfeuer (Ich hab grad blablubkennstejazutun), Schritt 2: Kampf um und mit Sperren (Keine Ahnung wer die Wagenschlüssel hat), Schritt 3: Kampf um Informationsüberlegenheit (Ausserdem kann das doch der Heiner machen, ich hab ja schon was zu tun, der noch nicht, hab ich gehört))


Ha!

Nun, dazu muss man sagen, dass die 4 (bzw. 3, wenn man Feuer/Bewegung als einen nimmt) gänzlich gleichwertig zu behandeln sind. Trotzdem, das ist noch nicht einmal großartig tiefgreifende Theorie, im Gegenteil - das sind Grundlagen, die man im ersten Monat an der Offizierschule des Heeres lernt. Ist bei mir jetzt leider auch schon ein Weilchen her (private/familiäre Gründe, warum ich aus dem Bund raus bin), ich meine aber doch, dass ich da nichts großartig durcheinander bringe. Und selbst wenn - es ändert nichts daran, dass die Grundlagen, an die ich mich erinnere, auch auf solche Spiele zugreifen.
Sogar der nächste Schritt, Angriff-Verzögerung-Verteidigung (auch alle drei gleichwertig zu betrachten) gehört auch noch zu den Grundlagen. Nur außer "gogogo" und "deffen!" fällt den meisten nicht viel ein - da zur Verzögerung (kontrolliertes Aufgeben des Raums, meist um den Feind bis zu einem vorbestimmten Zeitpunkt  aufzuhalten, Verteidigung währenddessen vorzubereiten (dadurch ihn "aufzufangen") und im Gegenangriff, meist über Flanke oder von hinten durch die Reserve zu zerschlagen) die weiteren Voraussetzungen fehlen - unter anderem eine vorbereitete Verteidigungsposition/-Stellung und ggf. eine Reserve.

Stimmt, der Chat ist tatsächlich ärgerlich. TS wäre einer der Gründe, weshalb ich vielleicht doch nochmal einer Gilde beitreten würde...


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Woah, das ist mir alles zu theoretisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Woah, das ist mir alles zu theoretisch biggrin.gif


Na, da ihr aber eine Gilde habt, solltest du dir mal über den ranger-shop (einfach googlen) oder ähnliches ein Taktikbuch beschaffen. Wie gesagt - das sind alles bloß Grundlagen.
Dazu kommt allerdings noch eine ganze Masse, die nicht auf ein Spiel anwendbar sind, z.B. wenn sie mit Tarnen und Täuschen (eine der 12 allgemeinen Aufgaben im Einsatz, die jeden einzelnen Soldaten betreffen) zu tun haben - etwas, was ein Spiel nur mangelhaft unterstützt (Namen über den Chars u.ä.)

Ich sag's mal so: Mit den entsprechenden Darstellungen (auch taktische Zeichen genannt) könnte ich dir das bildhaft erklären - sobald das gerafft ist, ist es eigentlich gar nicht mehr so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal davon abgesehen: Theorie ist nun mal notwendig. Vieles davon sind Basistaktiken aus dem 2. WK, nicht nur von deutscher Seite, sondern auch überarbeitet mithilfe von ehemals alliierten Gedanken und Anwendungen. Zumindest ist es alles andere als sinnloses Gelaber ;D
BTW: Was meinst du denn, warum Preußen prä 19. Jhdt so viel Formaldienst gemacht hat? Die waren Weltmacht (okay, mal von Napoleon abgesehen), weil die Soldaten überpräzise Theorie gelernt haben, die sie dann auf dem Schlachtfeld anwenden konnten.
Formaldienst ist nichts weiter für die gewesen als Schattenboxen.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Habe mich ja erfolgreich um den Bund und Zivildienst gedrückt, aber trotzdem kann ich behaupten, mit Taktik spielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere Gildengruppen funktionieren auch ohne Weltkriegs-Taktiken wunderbar. Aber gut, vieles ist sich da natürlich ähnlich.

Ich denke, dass ein wenig logisches Denken schon reicht, um in den Szenarien was zu reissen. Denn es gibt nicht umsonst Ziele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (29. September 2008)

Feuern und bewegen ist doof - meine Wurfaxt macht so wenig Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit der base of fire funktioniert auch nicht wirklich. Ich glaube so richtig klappen die modernen Taktiken im Zeitalter des Zweihänders dann doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakyr (29. September 2008)

mhh also auf Corrorburg gewinne ich auf Destroseite die meistens Phönixtor szenarien.
Mag vllt dran liegen das immer min. 6 von meiner Gilde/Allianz dabei sind und wir das im TS koordinieren.
Aber das kaum auf den SC reagiert wird ist leider auch bei uns so.
Das einzige was ich gesehen habe war mal nen flame das jemand dem anderen nen Item wegewürfelt hat .


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Und das mit der base of fire funktioniert auch nicht wirklich. Ich glaube so richtig klappen die modernen Taktiken im Zeitalter des Zweihänders dann doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du mißverstehst Deine Rolle - Du bist nicht das Geschütz, du bist der Dreckhaufen vor dem Geschütz, der es böswilligen Feinden erschwert, bis zu selbigem vorzudringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (29. September 2008)

Voice ist im RvR natürlich klarer Vorteil - HdRO hat nen eingebauten Voicechat. Ist zwar nicht prickelnd, wäre aber bei Szenarien in WAR total hilfreich, weil man kaum Zeit hat noch mal eben TS zu koordinieren (dann ist das Szenario durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Gleiches für Chat - ich kann entweder versuchen zum Szenario beizutragen oder stehenbleiben und tippen. Also kurz drei Minuten abchecken wer Peilung hat und dranhängen.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Gildengruppen funktionieren auch ohne Weltkriegs-Taktiken wunderbar. Aber gut, vieles ist sich da natürlich ähnlich.
> ch denke, dass ein wenig logisches Denken schon reicht, um in den Szenarien was zu reissen. Denn es gibt nicht umsonst Ziele


Das glaub ich dir, war aber auch nicht mein Punkt.
Natürlich reicht logisches Denken, denn damit ist die Taktik (mit gewissen Einschränkungen) verwandt. Mir ging es darum, bisherige Überlegungen zu erweitern. Gerade für Gilden könnte dies durchaus interessant sein, besonders wenn sie einen eigenen Taktiker haben.



			
				Twibble schrieb:
			
		

> Feuern und bewegen ist doof - meine Wurfaxt macht so wenig Schaden tongue.gif
> 
> Und das mit der base of fire funktioniert auch nicht wirklich. Ich glaube so richtig klappen die modernen Taktiken im Zeitalter des Zweihänders dann doch nicht


Jain. Feuer und Bewegung ist natürlich ein Begriff, der sich auf Schusswaffen bezieht (keine Sorge, ich hab deinen Sarkasmus verstanden).
Und nochmals Jain: Auch moderne Taktiken können zur Zeit des Zweihänders genutzt werden, aufgrund der Art der Grundlagen.
Einmal davon abgesehen: Was stellen denn Ranged-DD sonst dar, wenn nicht "Schusswaffen"? Aber im Ernst: Was glaubst du denn, wann "Angriff" und "Verteidigung" erfunden wurden? Feuer und Bewegung ist ein Prinzip, was aus dem 18. Jahrhundert stammt. Schau dir mal Dokus dazu an, wie sich die Infantrie vorwärts bewegt hat.
Das war letztlich immer ein fliegender Wechsel, welche Reihe nun geschossen hat - die anderen zwei luden nach und bewegten sich vor. Irgendwo letztlich faszinierend, wenn man eine gute Nachstellung davon sieht. 
Klar, das passt natürlich in dieser Art und Weise nicht in das WAR-Szenario, der Grundsatz "Feuer und Bewegung" klappt allerdings schon in den meisten Fällen von allein im Spiel.
Das nur nebenbei. Sperren wurden auch damals genutzt, meist damals noch Geländepunkte wie Gräben oder Hügel. Frontal binden, flankierend schlagen wurde schon in Mittelalter genutzt. Du hattest ja nicht nur ein Bataillon gegen das andere, da waren manchmal dutzende, wenn nicht gar hunderte unterwegs. Schau dir mal die Schlachtzugkarten von Napoleon und seinen Gegenspielern an. Moltke der Ältere mit seinen Verbündeten bei der Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig, anderes Beispiel.
Sowas ist in gewissem Maße auch in einem MMO möglich - sicherlich nicht annähernd so präzise, aber die Grundideen lassen sich umsetzen.

_edit: Leider sind die Darstellungen aufgrund des Forums etwas verschoben. Ich hatte sie im Verhältnis zueinander zentriert dargestellt. Bitte versucht euch das auch so vorzustellen!_
Beispiel dazu, wie parlamentärskriegerische (18. Jhdt bis zur frz Revolution) Truppen aufgebaut waren (wer Total War-Spiele gespielt hat, könnte dies kennen):

  X === === === X
0     0      0      0      0

X ist Kavallerie, = ist Infantrie, 0 ist Artillerie. Wo die Ari stand, kam auf die Umgebung an - war sie erhöht, dahinter, wenn nicht, auch flankierend.

Diese Aufstellung ist oftmals frontal vormarschiert, die Infantrie zu drei Gliedern (3 Mann hintereinander, viele nebeneinander), die Kavallerie hat nicht nur Flanken gedeckt, sondern war mobil als Fronten-Brecher. Ari holzte den einen oder anderen Kopf aus der feindlichen Infantrie weg.

Nicht sehr viel anders im Mittelalter (hiervon habe ich aber weniger Ahnung)
     _ _ _ _ _
     _ _ _ _ _
 X = = = = = X
      o o o o
0                  0
- sind Plänkler bzw. die Vorhut, damals meist aus Bauern bestehend. Kanonenfutter, sozusagen, im Fall der Plänkler allerdings waren sie mobil und oftmals an den Flanken eingesetzt, zum Schutz der Hauptstreitkräfte.
X wieder Kavallerie, ähnliches Prinzip. Meist größere Zahlen als später bei den Parlamentärskriegen und wesentlich mobiler, manchmal sogar halb-eigenständig.
= wieder Infantrie, aufgeteilt und dementsprechend aufgestellt nach schwer, mittel, Plänkler.
o sind die Fernkämpfer, grundsätzlich erstmal Bogenschützen. Mobil vor und hinter der Hauptinfantrie.
0 ist wieder Artillerie, damals natürlich spärlicher besetzt und bestand bis zur Erfindung des Schwarzpulvers erstmal aus Trebouchets oder Ballisten. 

Diese Taktik ist nicht grundlegend, nur ein Beispiel, wie damals vorgegangen wurde. Und die ist auch (sicher bis auf Kav und nur in Maßen Ari - je nach Karte) auch auf WAR anwendbar. Natürlich muss man auch noch die Heiler mit implementieren, die hinter oder in der eigentlichen Infantrie stehen müssten.

Aber man muss hierbei auch von riesigen Armeen ausgehen, die teils mehrere zehntausend, wenn nicht gar hunderttausend Mann gefasst haben. Dennoch: Tanks mittig, Nahkampfheiler und Plänkler flankierend (denke dabei an die Schattenkrieger, n Traum für Hit&Run!), dahinter/gemischt Ranged/DD und Heiler, sowie besetzte Belagerungswaffen.

Ob das funktioniert, ist eine zweite Frage. Möglich wäre es und sicherlich einen Versuch wert, denke ich. Nur bräuchte es da mindestens eine Gilde für, aber zum Glück gibt es ja TS und das Allianzsystem in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Nach der Maskulinisierung jetzt auch noch ein herzliches willkommen in den Reihen der sarkastischen Menschen, die keine Sau mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jawoll, Asbestunterwäsche liegt schon bereit, falls es ob eventueller sarkastischer Kommentare mal hier und da ein paar Flames gibt. Und sobald ich im Stehen durch den (offenen, versteht sich) Reißverschluss pinkeln kann, ist auch die Maskulinisierung erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Die letzten derben Flames mit Ignore-Androhung gab's auf meinem Server gestern in einer Warband, als ein Hexenjäger Bedarf auf einen Zwergenumhang gewürfelt hat. 
Aber es ist schön, wenn der Chat mal genutzt wird, wenn auch nur zum gegenseitigen Austausch von Beleidigungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Einmal davon abgesehen: Was stellen denn Ranged-DD sonst dar, wenn nicht "Schusswaffen"? Aber im Ernst: Was glaubst du denn, wann "Angriff" und "Verteidigung" erfunden wurden? Feuer und Bewegung ist ein Prinzip, was aus dem 18. Jahrhundert stammt.



Das Verbinden von Mobilität und Feuer ist weit älter. Ich verweise da auf die schnelle Reiterei im Partherreich, der "parthian shot" ist ein fester Begriff geworden. Nicht umsonst haben die Parther die hochgelobte militärische Taktik der Römer mehrfach reichlich alt aussehen lassen (Und ja, in seiner Ausdehnung und militärischen Macht war das Partherreich mehr als nur ein Rivale Roms, aus mir unverständlichen Gründen kennt die Parther kaum ne Sau, wohl v.a. weil sie mit den Römern koexistieren konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




> Frontal binden, flankierend schlagen wurde schon in Mittelalter genutzt.



Auch das gabs schon in der Antike, diesesmal bei den Römern, die wohl auf diesem Gebiet zu ihrer Zeit die Meister waren. Die Schlacht bei Tynes (Tunis) im ersten punischen Krieg zB wurde von den Karthagern gewonnen, aber nicht wegen der Stoßkraft der karthagischen Kriegselefanten, die die Römer noch von Pyrrhus' Kampagne her kannten, sondern von der schnellen Reiterei, die die festgefahrenen Blöcke umritt und Flanken und Rücken der Römer schwer zusetzten.

Die Grundprinzipien hinter den ganzen Manövern sind eigentlich für jede Art von Konflikt anwendbar - das geht sogar im Schach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Danke Sethek, für deine erleuchtenden Weiterführungen ;D Nein ernsthaft, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Zum Thema Feuer und Bewegung fällt mir noch ein historisches Beispiel ein: Wie wär's mit den mongolischen Bogenschützen zu Pferd? *Die* ultimative Verbindung!

Nun, die Hammer-Amboss Methode gab es vermutlich auch noch früher. Zum Thema Römer denke ich an die Griechen, die mit ihren Phalanxen so massiv gearbeitet haben.
Aber von antiker Geschichte habe ich grundsätzlich erstmal rudimentäre Vorstellungen *g*


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Jawoll, Asbestunterwäsche liegt schon bereit,



Wenn Du jetzt kein Mann wärst, ich wäre versucht, laut "seggsah" zu brüllen.
Aber ein kleiner TIp dazu: ein Mann verrät NIE, unter KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN einem Geschlechtsgenossen, ob und was für eine Unterwäsche er trägt. Mag sein, daß Frauen das anders halten, aber das liegt hinter Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und sobald ich im Stehen durch den (offenen, versteht sich) Reißverschluss pinkeln kann, ist auch die Maskulinisierung erfolgreich abgeschlossen.



Wichtiger Punkt, den ich Dir nochmal ans Herz legen will. Vor allem auf die Reihenfolge ist unbedingt zu achten. Viele Neu-Männer sind so auf die richtige Mänge an Arschkratzern, Rülpsern und lautem Gewiehere konzentriert, daß sie da eben das grundlegende übersehen.



> Die letzten derben Flames mit Ignore-Androhung gab's auf meinem Server gestern in einer Warband, als ein Hexenjäger Bedarf auf einen Zwergenumhang gewürfelt hat.
> Aber es ist schön, wenn der Chat mal genutzt wird, wenn auch nur zum gegenseitigen Austausch von Beleidigungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichtmal in diesen Fällen tut sich was im chat, wenn ich dabei bin. Wie bei "sixth sense".


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

In den Geschichtsbüchern klingt das immer so aufregend, aber wer weiß, wie das im alten Rom tatsächlich abging. "Ey Mann, ihr Kackboons, noch nie was von Flankend Schlagen gehört oder was? Is' ja mal lol, ey!"
- "Mowl, Gaius Noobius!"

Na ja, da die Random-Szenarien voller präpubertärer, lernresistenter Leseschwächlinge sind, die größtenteils über keine militärische Ausbildung verfügen, kann man wohl keine taktische Meisterleistung erwarten.



> Wichtiger Punkt, den ich Dir nochmal ans Herz legen will. Vor allem auf die Reihenfolge ist unbedingt zu achten. Viele Neu-Männer sind so auf die richtige Mänge an Arschkratzern, Rülpsern und lautem Gewiehere konzentriert, daß sie da eben das grundlegende übersehen.



Ich mach mir lieber mal ein paar Notizen. Arsch kratzen, rülpsen, wiehren, breitbeinig urinierend durch den Wald laufen... auf welchen Fußballverein steht man im Moment so und welches Bier muss ich dazu trinken?

LG,
Sara Neumann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aixem (29. September 2008)

Fussball Verein ist egal, hauptsache du kennst einen ! Bier ist auch egal, hauptsache du trinkst welches !
Wichtig ist auch der Schritt zu Rechtrück Griff ! Kann ich Ihnen Frau Neumann aber gerne mal zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Warhammer braucht Erklärungs-Videos für die Szenarien die Leute sind einfach zu doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben sie beim Team Fortress 2 gut gelöst sowas wünscht man sich doch auch für Warhammer....


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nun, die Hammer-Amboss Methode gab es vermutlich auch noch früher. Zum Thema Römer denke ich an die Griechen, die mit ihren Phalanxen so massiv gearbeitet haben.
> Aber von antiker Geschichte habe ich grundsätzlich erstmal rudimentäre Vorstellungen *g*



Ich hab darüber mal eine Zulassungsarbeit verfassen dürfen, bin also zwar im neumodischen Kriegshandwerk eher unbedarft, aber antike Schlachten sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ursprünglichen Phalanxen der Spartaner waren genaugenommen eigentlich kein "Hammer und Amboss", das war einfach eine langsam vorrückende, unaufhaltsame (weil gestachelte) Wand, die alles damals übliche schlicht überrollt hat. Die Sache mit den schnellen Flanken- und Rückenschlägen haben sich die Römer von den Karthagern und den "neueren" Spartanern (von denen einige als Söldner für Karthago kämpften) abgeguckt. Dafür geht auf das Konto der Römer zB das geiale Corvus-Konzept mit der Überlegung "Wir sind die besseren Landkämpfer, aber wir kriegen die Truppen nicht an Land, also verkeilen wir unsere und deren Schiffe, packen auf die unseren unser Landheer und machen uns so unser Land auf hoher See." Hat, wenn mal nicht Stürme ganze Flotten zerlegt haben, wohl recht gut funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: ICH HAB MÄNGE GESCHRIEBEN. OH MEIN GOTT, WAS HAB ICH MIR DABEI GEDACHT?!
Soeben ist mein Pullermann auf Kirschkerngröße geschrumpft. Ich fühle mich klein und unbedeutend und...ja, ich gebe es zu...ich schäme mich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> Fussball Verein ist egal, hauptsache du kennst einen ! Bier ist auch egal, hauptsache du trinkst welches !
> Wichtig ist auch der Schritt zu Rechtrück Griff ! Kann ich Ihnen Frau Neumann aber gerne mal zeigen
> 
> 
> ...




Ich darf auf alles stehen, außer Bayern München, weil das gesamte Bayerische Landeseinkommen verteilt ist auf 11 Fußballspieler, gelle? *arschkratz*

Erklärungsvideos im Stile der Sendung mit der Maus fänd' ich gut. "Das hier ist der Christoph. Der ist grün und ein Ork. Sieht ganz lieb aus. Ist er aber nicht. Ist nämlich ein Tank. Und die müssen den Trollbefrieder holen, und damit drei Steine anklicken. Und sein Freund Klaus spielt einen Heiler und der kümmert sich darum, dass die Jungs von der Ordnung ihn nicht unterwegs plattmachen. Eigentlich ganz einfach, aber viele kapieren das nicht. Klingt komisch, is' aber so." Und so weiter...


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> In den Geschichtsbüchern klingt das immer so aufregend, aber wer weiß, wie das im alten Rom tatsächlich abging. "Ey Mann, ihr Kackboons, noch nie was von Flankend Schlagen gehört oder was? Is' ja mal lol, ey!"
> - "Mowl, Gaius Noobius!"


*beißt vor Lachen in die Tastatur*


> Ich mach mir lieber mal ein paar Notizen. Arsch kratzen, rülpsen, wiehren, breitbeinig urinierend durch den Wald laufen... auf welchen Fußballverein steht man im Moment so und welches Bier muss ich dazu trinken?


Desweiteren: Situationsbedingt korrekt enscheiden können.
Situation: Heute ist Samstag, keine Arbeit, kein Termin, bloß ich allein zu Hause und keine Lust was zu machen.
a) duschen, rasieren, blubb
b) nicht duschen, nicht rasieren, Gelegenheit zur Masturbation ergreifen - keine Pflicht, aber naheliegende Option.
c) siehe b, allerdings den Tag nur in Unterwäsche bei voll aufgedrehter Heizung verbringen.

Korrekte Antwort: b oder c.



> &#8364;dit: ICH HAB MÄNGE GESCHRIEBEN. OH MEIN GOTT, WAS HAB ICH MIR DABEI GEDACHT?!
> Soeben ist mein Pullermann auf Kirschkerngröße geschrumpft. Ich fühle mich klein und unbedeutend und...ja, ich gebe es zu...ich schäme mich.


Korrekte Einschätzung. Die Größe des männlichen Geschlechtsorgans beruht nicht, wie manche meinen, auf Autoart, DSL-Geschwindigkeit oder Nasenform/-Größe, sondern auf der Menge und Massivität von Rechtschreibfehlern. Bei "Mänge" müsste er nicht Kirschkerngröße haben, sondern inzwischen auf Links nach innen liegen.

Und danke noch für die Geschichtsstunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Studierst du was geschichtliches oder bist du einfach nur sehr daran interessiert?


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Bitte was?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Bitte was?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast schon richtig gelesen. Verdammt, sind wir Offtopic! 
Wir sind so Offtopic, wir sind fast in einem anderen Thread!


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Hast schon richtig gelesen. Verdammt, sind wir Offtopic!
> Wir sind so Offtopic, wir sind fast in einem anderen Thread!



An dieser Stelle entschuldige ich mich in aller Form für das abgleiten zu "etwas völlig anderem".
Wenn ich mal ins labern und schwadronieren komm, dann kann ich mich schwer bremsen, auch nicht, wenn ich meine Weisheiten per Tastatur unters Volk bringen will. "Laberkopf" ist noch eine der freundlicheren Bezeichnungen, mit denen man mich (zutreffend) bedacht hat.

Ich hab Geschichte studiert, jop. Deutet also alles daraufhin, daß ich ein unglaublich langweiliger Mensch bin, dem niemand zuhört und der deswegen im Internet panisch nach Aufmerksamkeit sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. September 2008)

Also ich finde die Kommunikation fehlt wirklich in den Szenarios.

Der chat ist wirklich immer Leer... ich versuchs n weng anzuregen mit " Da kommen welche aus dem Tunnel / zur flagge oder was weiss ich " aber die anderen sagen nichts.... des einzige was ich gestern übern ganzen tag gehört hab war ein .... "boah 500 Crit" -.-

aber bei uns wars im Elfen T1 egtl ausgeglichen  mal ham Ordnung mal Zerstörung gewonnen  ( auf Erengrad )


----------



## Verun (29. September 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> Wie ich heute,eigentlich das ganze Wochenende feststellen mußte ist die Zerstörung auf Hergig nicht in der Lage, mal vernünftig in einem Szenario zu spielen.
> Beispiel Phönixtor: Alle rennen nach vorne zum zergen und keiner defft die Flagge,sodaß ich da meist alleine stehe. So holt sich die Ordnung gemütlich eine Flagge nach der anderen und kassiert über 10k ep pro sieg,während wir mit 3-4k vorlieb nehmen müssen.
> Ganz selten mal gelingt es der Zerstörung mal 200/100 zu gewinnen, mehr ist nicht drin,während die Ordnung uns mehrmals mit 500/50 abzieht......es ist zum ausrasten.
> Ich vermute mal einige haben noch nicht gerafft das dummes zergen bei warhammer nix bringt und das man weit über 10k ep für einen Sieg bekommen kann.....die 10k questet man in 15min nicht zusammen...
> ...



Habe den rest nicht gelesen, aber habe eine Theorie, woran das liegt:
Bis gestern war ich der selben Meinung, da ich Order und Chaos spiele.
Mir ist, als ich genervt vom Chaos-Server zu meinen order Chars gewechselt bin aufgefallen, daß auch auf Orderseite, die Spieler genauso dämlich spielen, wie auf Chaosseite. Das ist jetzt keine Verallgemeinerung. Es ist die Mehrheit der Spieler gemeint. Es gibt in fast jedem Szenario einige Ausnahmen.

Was das Interessante daran war: Order gewann zu 90% (9 von 10 Spielen in unterschiedlichen T2 Szenarien), Chaos gewann 3 von 10 (gleiche Szenarienwahl).
Woran mag es liegen?
Auf der Chaosseite gibt es (zumindest auf meinen Servern, auf denen ich Chaos und Order spiele) weit weniger Heiler, als auf der Orderseite. Es kam sogar schon vor, daß wir auf Chaos gegen 90% Heiler spielten oder selbst gar keine Heiler dabei hatten o_O
Ab und zu sieht man einige Goblin-Schamanen und Zeloten, die richtig gut heilen, aber bei weitem nicht so oft, wie man auf Orderseite Sigmarpriester, Heilzwerglein und Erzmagier sieht.
Ich behaupte mal einfach, es liegt an diesem ungleichgewicht der Klassen.

Folgt die Frage: Warum dieses Ungleichgewicht?
Die Antwort scheint mir folgende zu sein:
Spieler mögen "KRass" aussehende und hübsche Charaktere.
Manche reizt nun der kleine hässliche Goblin, manche der leicht deformierte Zelot oder Jünger des Khaine (richtig geschrieben?).
Aber halt nur "manche". Auf Orderseite sehen die Charaktere halt hübsch aus und die Wahl fällt leichter.

Einige werden dagegen nun behaupten, es sei bei ihnen genau umgekehrt. Aber das sind wirklich nur Ausnahmen. Das sieht man an der Verteilung ganz deutlich. Denn es geht hier ja um die Masse der Spieler, nicht um einige wenige.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> "Laberkopf" ist noch eine der freundlicheren Bezeichnungen, mit denen man mich (zutreffend) bedacht hat.


Bruder!
Nein, so geht's mir auch. Allerdings nicht nur im Internet.

Geschichtsstudium... wäre auch was gewesen. Ich hab nur zu spät festgestellt, dass Quellen analysieren mir wesentlich mehr Spaß machen könnte als Statistik lernen. Darum geht's jetzt auch mit'm Bachelor Richtung Medienwissenschaften und Politik/Wirtschaft/Gesellschaft (Abspaltung von Sozialwissenschaften in Bochum)

Und wenn ich so Terrorsatans Post lese...
Nein, ich bin doch dafür, dass wir weiterhin Offtopic bleiben. Ich glaube, das Thema des Threads ist durchgekaut. Yay for /close!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Was wir brauchen, ist ein IRC-Channel, oder sowas. Dann können wir den ganzen Tag lang über Masturbation, Twinks und Geschichte diskutieren, ohne den Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen und ich kann endlich mein neues Fanfic vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gehört, dass WAR ne tolle Chatfunktion hat, bin mir aber nicht sicher, hab da bisher keinen Chat gesehen.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Ich hab gehört, dass WAR ne tolle Chatfunktion hat, bin mir aber nicht sicher, hab da bisher keinen Chat gesehen.


Zitat aus dem Lustige-Spielernamen-Thread:
Ich hab mal von einem Mod gehört, dass Behauptungen jetzt mit 1-Tag-Banns bestraft werden. Soll heißen: Ohne Screen oder Quelle ist man am Gluteus Maximus. Quelle

Stimmt, IRC Channel wär schon schick. Leider geh ich nur nicht mehr gern ins IRC... das hält mich sonst wieder über Stunden gefangen, genauso wie dieses Forum hier mit seinen zwei aktivsten WAR-Threads.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

IRC:
#buffed.de
#helmgart
#lod-guild
im Quakenet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Was wir brauchen, ist ein IRC-Channel, oder sowas. Dann können wir den ganzen Tag lang über Masturbation


Wie bitte?


> , Twinks und Geschichte diskutieren, ohne den Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen und ich kann endlich mein neues Fanfic vorstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solangs da drin nicht um Masturbation geht...


> Ich hab gehört, dass WAR ne tolle Chatfunktion hat, bin mir aber nicht sicher, hab da bisher keinen Chat gesehen.


Niemand mag sarkastische Menschen.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Stimmt, IRC Channel wär schon schick. Leider geh ich nur nicht mehr gern ins IRC... das hält mich sonst wieder über Stunden gefangen, genauso wie dieses Forum hier mit seinen zwei aktivsten WAR-Threads.


Heilige Sch***
Schon viertel Vier durch.

Ihr habt mein Leben ruiniert...was hätte ich heute nicht alles machen können!


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> IRC:
> #buffed.de
> #helmgart
> #lod-guild
> im *Quakenet* tongue.gif


Merkste wat? Wir reden hier von IRC, nicht "wir brauchen irgend einen Server, auf dem man Stuss labern kann"...

Ach doch... moment... tun wir wohl...



> Niemand mag sarkastische Menschen.


Kein Mensch auf der gesamten Welt mag Leute, die immer alles ständig maßlos übertreiben müssen.

edit:


> Heilige Sch***
> Schon viertel Vier durch.
> 
> Ihr habt mein Leben ruiniert...was hätte ich heute nicht alles machen können!


Erstens heißt das Scheiße, nicht Sch***. Niemand mag Menschen, die halbe Wörter verschlingen.
Zweitens heißt das Viertel nach drei.
Drittens, was hättest du denn gemacht? Außer nicht-duschen und nicht-rasieren?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wie bitte?



Makkaal hat mich darüber aufgeklärt, dass Männer als Alternative zum Duschen auch mal zwischendrin etwas die Fleischpeitsche polieren.

Und nein, in meinem Fanfic geht's um nix Versautes und dann isses auch noch komplett auf englisch. >.<


----------



## da_lolo (29. September 2008)

Also bei mir auf Egrimm ist es auch nciht viel anders.. Spiele Ordnung, Eisenbrecher..
zB im Nordland-Szenario. Wir haben Festung und Leuchtturm, wenn du auf "m" drückst siehst du immer nur nen haufen an Vierecken die von einem Ort zum anderen rennen, weil die nicht checken das man einfach 2 gruppen machen könnte und jede defft ein ORt...
Aber nein, ich erkläre des im Chat ganz lieb und nett wie ich bin, und dnan muss ich von nem lvl 5 Hexenjäger namens Burta auch noch anschnauzen lassen das ich doch die fresse halten soll...
Was so schlimm daran, findet ihr zergen echt so geil? oder seit ihr nur auf der Jagd nachm ersten Platz im Dmg-zähler....
und auch wenn es ihr erstes mmorpg ist, sollte man daszu im stande sein, den chat zu lesen und klar denken zu können..
Soviel dazu von mir.. hoffe es wird sich ändern, weil WAR eig auch darauf aufgebaut ist das man wenigstens ein BISSCHEN, wirklich nur ganz WENIG!!!! mit Taktik handelt..
so far..lolo


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Makkaal hat mich darüber aufgeklärt, dass Männer als Alternative zum Duschen auch mal zwischendrin etwas die Fleischpeitsche polieren.
> 
> Und nein, in meinem Fanfic geht's um nix Versautes und dann isses auch noch komplett auf englisch. >.<


Nun, nicht ganz korrekt. Mein Punkt war vielmehr der, dass von vielen Männern die Körperpflege als eine Art notwendiges Übel betrachtet wird, damit man gesellschaftlich nicht verstoßen wird. Leider begreifen sie oft auch nicht, dass auch der beste Kumpel gesellschaftlich verstoßen kann. Die Aussage ist selbstkritisch gegenüber der sämtlichen Mannschaft gemeint, keine Eigenbeschreibung (würde wetten, dass irgendein Spaten darauf kommt)

Und zweitens: Was für ein Fanfic? Und wieso auf englisch? Ich mag englische Texte. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die Filme lieber auf englisch schauen...


----------



## Blah (29. September 2008)

bmwspeed schrieb:


> Zerstörung ist die neue Allianz. Klingt komisch ist aber so.




Wie Recht du hast, auf Huss, gewinnen auch fast immer wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ordnung)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nun, nicht ganz korrekt. Mein Punkt war vielmehr der, dass von vielen Männern die Körperpflege als eine Art notwendiges Übel betrachtet wird, damit man gesellschaftlich nicht verstoßen wird. Leider begreifen sie oft auch nicht, dass auch der beste Kumpel gesellschaftlich verstoßen kann. Die Aussage ist selbstkritisch gegenüber der sämtlichen Mannschaft gemeint, keine Eigenbeschreibung (würde wetten, dass irgendein Spaten darauf kommt)
> 
> Und zweitens: Was für ein Fanfic? Und wieso auf englisch? Ich mag englische Texte. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die Filme lieber auf englisch schauen...



Ist doch nix dabei. Hab mir auch grade ein nagelneues iBuzz gekauft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fanfic ist zu Oblivion und eigentlich verlinkt wenn man auf mein Live-Tag klickt, das aber offensichtlich verschwunden ist. Ist extrem lustig und auch zu kapieren, wenn man Oblivion nicht gespielt hat und einsehbar unter www.berserkerkitten.com mittels Klick auf "FanFic", wer hätte das gedacht.

Einfach an den rot geschriebenen Flames vorbeiscrollen und bei "Chapter I" geht's überraschenderweise auch schon los.


----------



## Thip (29. September 2008)

Also...fassen wirs kurz ich habe festgestellt das es wesentliche dinge für ein Szenario gibt.
Eines davon enthält logisches Denken und da glaube ich, das das nicht so viele Menschen beherrschen was ich öfter mal auf meinem Server sehe da frag ich mich doch immer, was teilweise in den Köpfen dieser Menschen vorgeht.
Zweitens das man auch weiss was für eine Klasse man spielt. Ich habe mit einem aus der Gilde zusammen Szenario gemacht ( mit TS) , da sagt er doch zu mir völlig entsetzt ich solle mal den Chat lesen...was fand ich vor da hat doch ein SigmarPRIESTER tasächlich auf die frage warum er denn nicht Heilen würde mit Ich bin doch ein Damagedealer geantwortet. Ich wusste in dem moment weder ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und drittens reichen oft 3-4 kompetente Mitspieler in der Gruppe, schöner is immer wenn man die dann noch in der Gilde hat.


MfG Thip

PS: Sry falls da Rechtschreibfehler drinne sind schreibe aber nur nebenbei


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Hab mir auch grade ein nagelneues iBuzz gekauft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was zum besoffenen Kranich ist ein iBuzz? Stelle mir gerade einen glossy-weißen, ultraleichten, mit silbernem Apfel gezierten und USB-betriebenen Epilierer vor.



> Einfach an den rot geschriebenen Flames vorbeiscrollen und bei "Chapter I" geht's überraschenderweise auch schon los.


"Überraschenderweise"... sehr schön. Wer kann schon damit rechnen, dass etwas bei "Kapitel eins" beginnt? Heißt das, die Flames sind der Prolog? Vielleicht schau ich mal bei Gelegenheit vorbei...
Btw: Ich mag deinen Schreibstil. 
Willst du mein /friend sein?
[ ] Ja
[ ] Nein
[ ] Nur mit StammRvRgruppe
Bitte ankreuzen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

iBuzz ist das vermutlich coolste MP3-Player-Upgrade, das ich kenne, für weitere Details, die hier nicht hin gehören, gibt's Google. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen die Stamm-RVRGruppe hätt' ich nix, allerdings sind wir wohl auf unterschiedlichen Servern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ab morgen eine Woche in Nottingham und kann nicht zocken, vielleicht holst du mich in der Zwischenzeit ein, bin erst Rang 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Was zum besoffenen Kranich ist ein iBuzz? Stelle mir gerade einen glossy-weißen, ultraleichten, mit silbernem Apfel gezierten und USB-betriebenen Epilierer vor.



Nun, das ist nicht ganz richtig.



> "Überraschenderweise"... sehr schön. Wer kann schon damit rechnen, dass etwas bei "Kapitel eins" beginnt? Heißt das, die Flames sind der Prolog? Vielleicht schau ich mal bei Gelegenheit vorbei...
> Btw: Ich mag deinen Schreibstil.
> Willst du mein /friend sein?
> [ ] Ja
> ...



Wie sagt der geneigte flamer in solchen Fällen? Get a room 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin jedenfalls vorerst raus aus dem Forum, schon zu viel Zeit mit euch Verrückten verballert *winkt*


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> iBuzz ist das vermutlich coolste MP3-Player-Upgrade, das ich kenne, für weitere Details, die hier nicht hin gehören, gibt's Google.





> Nun, das ist nicht ganz richtig.


Ich hasse euch jetzt schon.



> Gegen die Stamm-RVRGruppe hätt' ich nix, allerdings sind wir wohl auf unterschiedlichen Servern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och sagen wir's so, auf Hergig hab ich noch 'nen 14er Zeloten. Aber derzeit leiden der Freund meiner Schwester und ich doch lieber auf Bolgasgrad unter der massiven Inkompetenz der allgemeinen Ordnung, speziell in den Szenarien.
Was machst denn in Nottingham? Das wäre vermutlich ein weiterer Ort, wo ich niemals von mir aus hinreisen würde. *räuspert sich* Das trifft wohl auf gesamt-England zu.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ich bin ein riesengroßer Fan von England und Hugh Laurie. Ich wünschte, ich könnte schreiben und Gitarre spielen wie der! Wobei das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ziehe wohl in absehbarer Zeit selbst nach Nottingham. Ich treffe mich da mit den Robin Hood Trikers und ein paar anderen Freunden, schaue mich nach exotischen Tierhandlungen um und wenn ich schon mal da bin, gibt's auch ne neue Tätowierung. Und was macht ihr so im Urlaub? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du auf Ordnungsseite mal ein Szenario gewinnen willst, spiel mal mit mir auf Hergig, da gibt's schon den Wolfi-Fanclub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

@ ColonelCrack:

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. 
Ich stimm zu, es braucht nicht viel an taktischem Verständnis, aber viel ist möglich. *seufzt* Vor allem amüsant, dass sie dich anflamen, du wärst selbst Schuld ohne Stammgruppe - als ob randoms diese simplen Ideen nicht auch mal ausprobieren könnten!

@ Wolfheart:
Tut mir leid, dich so enttäuschen zu müssen, aber ich habe NULL Plan, von wem du da sprichst *grinst* Sicherlich ein Frevel für dich, aber ich kann damit leben. Tattoos besorge ich mir hier, Tiere sind für mich nicht das nonplusultra für ein angenehmes Leben und Nottingham stellt für mich keine Alternative zu meinem kleinen Ruhrpottstädtchen dar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deon172 (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Erklärungsvideos im Stile der Sendung mit der Maus fänd' ich gut. "Das hier ist der Christoph. Der ist grün und ein Ork. Sieht ganz lieb aus. Ist er aber nicht. Ist nämlich ein Tank. Und die müssen den Trollbefrieder holen, und damit drei Steine anklicken. Und sein Freund Klaus spielt einen Heiler und der kümmert sich darum, dass die Jungs von der Ordnung ihn nicht unterwegs plattmachen. Eigentlich ganz einfach, aber viele kapieren das nicht. Klingt komisch, is' aber so." Und so weiter...



das mit dem video ist schwer... aber ne erklärung im ts bekäm ich heute abend noch hin, wenn ich nicht vor lauter suff das mikro verbaselt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollen wir doch mal schauen, ob herr altmann der frau neumann noch ein paar hinweise zum "benehmen als kerl" geben kann...


btt.

denke mal, das thema ist nu ausgelutscht. destro oder order können solange auf jedwedem server nix reissen, bis die jeweiligen 12 den sinn und zweck von den wörtern "team", "absprache" und "taktik" noch nicht intus haben...

allen verzweifelten, die nun bedarf an taktischer Kriegsführung haben: Amazon

die liefern sogar noch bis morgen. somit habt ihr bis zum wochenende zeit, euch mit klo-lektüre zum kleinen "general" zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich arbeite jetzt mal weiter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schlimm, wie sehr man den arbeitstag in diversen foren verbringen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Hugh Laurie ist ein göttlicher Comedian, Schauspieler, Autor und Musiker und hat die derzeit blauesten Augen im Fernsehen und ist u.a. jeden Dienstag als Dr. House zu sehen.

Burmesische Felsenpythons sind her relativ schwer zu bekommen, aber ich kenn' da in England einen Laden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider fühle ich mich in Deutschland nicht sonderlich wohl, hier sind alle so zickig und jeder klopft jedem auf die Dinger, jeder weiß alles besser und alle erklären einander, wie sie was zu machen haben. Ganz fiese Verallgemeinerung, ich weiß, aber in England fühl' ich mich einfach wohler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bleibe WAR, Buffed und Hergig natürlich dennoch erhalten.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Ah, jetzt wo du's sagst... hab ihn mal gegooglet. (Yeah, eindeutschen für den Sieg!)
Die Erfahrung, sich in Deutschland nicht sonderlich wohl zu fühlen, kenne ich. War eine ganze Weile in den USA, wo ich mich um vielfaches besser aufgehoben fühlte - leider ist mit den Jahren seither die amerikanische Welt in meinem Empfinden sehr stark abgesunken und ich überlege mir noch einmal ernsthaft die Idee, doch eines Tages dorthin zu ziehen. Eine Ersatzoption wäre etwas skandinavisches, Schweden oder Norwegen. Gehr seil da.

Dann ist ja gut, dass du bei uns bleibst... wir brauchen dich als ausgleichendes Pendant, wenn hier irgendwelche Leute wieder meinen, hier Schwanzvergleiche starten zu müssen. Da ist eine unparteiische doch ganz angenehm, die mit zierlichen Händen auf die "Männer" zeigt und ihnen sagt, wie lächerlich sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ deon172:
Dann kannst du aber auch bitte Von Clausewitz' "Vom Kriege" empfehlen! Schwer verständlich geschrieben, aber sehr erleuchtend (wenn man sich dafür interessiert)


----------



## Vanhyke83 (29. September 2008)

Fakt ist nunmal, dass viele noch am rumprobieren sind und sich letztendlich noch garnicht für die Seite entschieden haben. Am Anfang konnte man als Order auf Erengrad noch gut Erfahrungspunkte über die Szenarien holen, mittlerweile ist das alles nurnoch erbärmlich was einem dort geboten wird! Ich denke, es werden jetzt die ersten Zerstörungs-Spieler gewechselt haben auf die Ordnungs-Seite.

Auf jeden Fall heisst es möglichst zügig ohne RvR vorankommen oder halt in einer Gildengruppe. Im 40er wirds eh nurnoch die Harten geben weil viele Ex WoW-Spieler aufhören werden. Und man kann im Szenario ganz  genau erkennen, wer vorher WoW oder CS gespielt hat. Man achte auf die "Springmäuse" ! 

In diesem Sinne

Ich bleib auf Erengrad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## etmundi (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> iBuzz ist das vermutlich coolste MP3-Player-Upgrade, das ich kenne, für weitere Details, die hier nicht hin gehören, gibt's Google.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich gemacht und mir sofort 2 Teile bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deon172 (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> @ deon172:
> Dann kannst du aber auch bitte Von Clausewitz' "Vom Kriege" empfehlen! Schwer verständlich geschrieben, aber sehr erleuchtend (wenn man sich dafür interessiert)



das ist bei den luftwaffe-offiziersanwärtern sogar referenz-lesestoff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwo müsste das noch im keller rumliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt

klar, es testen alle erstmal aus, was ihnen liegt. so habe ich mir die headstart-woche um die ohren geschlagen...
erst mit der zeit ( und nach dem 13.11.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) wird sich zeigen, wer welche klasse und welche fraktion bevorzugt...
und bis dahin haben vielleicht sogar alle das wort "teamplay" begriffen.
vielleicht erklärt ja der eine oder andere am 14.11. irgendwo in der boreanischen tundra seinen kumpelz, wie man so rischtich roxxorn kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Hab ich gemacht und mir sofort 2 Teile bestellt. rolleyes.gif


Zwei? Na das lässt aber gewaltig Raum für Spekulationen...

Btw: Bin futtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Zwei? Na das lässt aber gewaltig Raum für Spekulationen...
> 
> Btw: Bin futtern
> 
> ...



Jup...bei vier läge der Fall klar: Milchproblem.
Aber zwei...hmmmmmmm.

Für mich jedenfalls hat der an sich harmlose Satz "Lass uns Mal n bischen Musik hören" viel von seiner Unschuld verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: An guten. Ich koch heut mal nicht selber, ich lasse kochen, mit Schmerzen rumlaufen ist eine Sache, damit auch noch Einkäufe Treppen hochzuwuchten eine andere.
Hoffentlich wirds morgen besser, sonst gehen mir auch noch andere Sachen aus als nur Lebensmittel ...


----------



## etmundi (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Zwei? Na das lässt aber gewaltig Raum für Spekulationen...



Bevor ich mehr bestelle, muß ich die Teile ja erstmal ausgiiiebig testen.

Werd meinen Erfahrungsbericht dann hier mal posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Bevor ich mehr bestelle, muß ich die Teile ja erstmal ausgiiiebig testen.
> 
> Werd meinen Erfahrungsbericht dann hier mal posten.
> 
> ...



Was mich interessiert...taugen die zum Milch aufschäumen für lecker Cappuccino?


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Was es nicht alles gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was hört man denn damit für Musik? Goa? Schranz? Oder doch eher die R'n'B Schiene? ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Mit dem iBuzz bekommen viele Lieder auch einen völlig neuen Sinn!

"I still haven't found what I'm looking for"
"You can get it if you really want!"
"I can't get no satisfaction."
"Rock me like a hurricane"
...

Kochen ist neben Gaming, Musik, Comedy, Schreiben und Hugh Laurie meine große Leidenschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grr, so viele Hobbies, so wenig Zeit!

In einer Stunde ist Feierabend, dann WAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert...taugen die zum Milch aufschäumen für lecker Cappuccino?



Musst das Ding halt vorher waschen.

"Schatz, da ist so'n zähes Haar in meinem Kaffee..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Musst das Ding halt vorher waschen.
> 
> "Schatz, da ist so'n zähes Haar in meinem Kaffee..."
> 
> ...



Kann mir nicht passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens ist das schon der zweite thread, der im Zuge der heutigen "Gott und die Welt-Debatten ins offtopic geböllert wurde. Ich finde, langsam ist es an der Zeit, daß unsere Bemühungen auch durch den Entsprechenden Orden in Schloßform gewürdigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

